# Milan cinese. Galliani farà il mercato. Anche Barbara resterà.



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi. 

Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.

Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Vergogna....


----------



## bambagias (27 Maggio 2016)

Tifo Campopiano ma questa volta spero con tutto il cuore che abbia toppato...un altro anno di condom è veramente difficile da mandare giù.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Maggio 2016)

Ok quindi è tutto ok..il nano si prende i meriti da pazzo egocentrico da presidente onorario, purtroppo ci sorbiamo Galliani per un altro mercato però poi via !! E poi quanto? 300milioni?????? Non svegliatemi ...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2016)

Dov'è lo striscione di scherzi a parte?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



scontato


----------



## ignaxio (27 Maggio 2016)

Spero che si dimettano tutti invece


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia. 

Questo ha tentacoli lunghissimi. Se resta per un'intera sessione di mercato, poi, troverà il modo per farsi confermare.

C'è da pregare e sperare che i cinesi lo sorveglino giorno e notte. Perchè, altrimenti, i loro soldi verranno letteralmente bruciati.


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Maggio 2016)

Si ma sarà affiancato da un ds serio.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Si sapeva.

L'importante è la cessione, il resto verrà (forse) di conseguenza.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


----------



## pisolo22 (27 Maggio 2016)

anche io ci credo e molto a questo , le reputo come condizioni imprescindibili per Berlusconi affinché firmi l'accordo.
L'ultimo grande mercato del Condor ormai ai titoli di coda e garantire un posto nel Milan alla figlia indipendentemente dalla presenza del padre in società.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Purtroppo la notizia arriva dal più affidabile di tutti: Pasquale Campopiano. Ed ecco la doccia gelata.  
Vabbè, in ogni caso tranquilli, perché i cinesi, dopo aver visto 300 milioni di euro (ma davvero?) nel portafoglio di Raiola, nelle valigette di Preziosi e nelle casse del Giannino, spediranno il condor su Plutone con un biglietto di sola andata. Certo, mi rode dover buttare un'altra stagione a causa di quello schifo d'uomo di Galliani, però se questo è il prezzo per avere i cinesi...  
Bravo il condor, l'hai fatta franca anche con la nuova proprietà, ma attento maledetto, che alla prima mazzetta per quegli schifosi viscidi vermi degli amici tuoi, ti arriva un calcio nel deretano direttamente da Pechino.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Galliani va fucilato da subito. È il primo da cacciare


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

pavoletti...ranocchia...vazquez....questi 3 non ce li toglie nessuno....


----------



## ignaxio (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Su twitter Campopiano ha confermato l'ipotesi di un follower che ipotizzavo che non ci fossero tempi tecnici per cambiare AD, e in ogni caso non sceglierà lui i calciatori


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Si ma sarà affiancato da un ds serio.



Non credo proprio.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2016)

Ovvio che Galliani rimane. Che c'è da meravigliarsi? 
300 mln? Se vabbè. ..ci compreremmo Cristiano Ronaldo e Neymar


----------



## ps18ps (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



magari sarà affiancato ad un Ds, speriamo, oppure avranno deciso di fare cosi considerando questa sessione un periodo di cogestione. comunque credo che dovrà seguire le direttive della nuova proprietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> pavoletti...ranocchia...vazquez....questi 3 non ce li toglie nessuno....


300 milioni? Vediamo: 60 se ne andranno soltanto per i 3 che hai citato tu: Ranocchia (10), Vazquez (30) e Pavoletti (20).


----------



## martinmilan (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


Si ma dovrà rendere conto sicuramente a qualcuno.Anche i cinesi avranno i loro uomini per dire ''SI questo va bene,questo NO''
Se vi aspettate che mettano 300 milioni in mano al gallo e poi si voltino dall'altra parte state freschi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2016)

300 mln in mano a sto qua. Ma siamo pazzi?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

300 mln son tanta roba!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ovvio che Galliani rimane. Che c'è da meravigliarsi?
> 300 mln? Se vabbè. ..ci compreremmo Cristiano Ronaldo e Neymar



Considera che 15 vanno via per Ranocchia e 30 per Vazquez...


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

300 milioni non saranno sicuramente, almeno la metà o più andrà al merchandising

Solo a pensare che 50 mln andranno via tra Vazquez e Pavoletti...mamma scempio


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


ancora cravatta gialla....Basta!!!


----------



## Snake (27 Maggio 2016)

sì 400


----------



## Isao (27 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 300 milioni? Vediamo: 60 se ne andranno soltanto per i 3 che hai citato tu: Ranocchia (10), Vazquez (30) e Pavoletti (20).



Comprerà metà rosa del Genoa a 300 mln. Pavoletti 30 mln, De maio almeno 15 e così via......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2016)

Malissimo, rovinerebbe il mio entusiasmo per la cessione.

Però un po' era anche previsto.


----------



## Roger84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Si ma non potrà fare come gli pare; ogni scelta dovrà essere approvata dalla nuova proprietà, e non è detto che sarà guidato anche per quanto riguarda i nomi!
A me preoccupa di + il nome dell'allenatore sinceramente, qui c'è da sbrigarsi.....


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


Ma veramente credete ai 300 milioni solo per il mercato? Ma dai, manco il Real Madrid o il PSG. Dovremmo riternerci soddisfattissimi già se fossero 150


----------



## ignaxio (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Le vere intenzione di Galliani si scopriranno solo dopo la scelta dell'allenatore.
Mi rifiuto di credere che dopo un Emery ci sia possibilità di un attacco Matri - Balotelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

ma dai ragazzi non c'è da meravigliarsi .. poi parliamoci chiaro se hai in mano 300 milioni ( io penso molti meno ) non è che puoi prendere i cessi .. 

si , poi considerate che prenderanno un DS vero e gli acquisti saranno avallati dal nuovo allenatore . 

E' FINITA LA PACCHIA GALLIANI .


----------



## bonvo74 (27 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Si ma sarà affiancato da un ds serio.



Abbiamo già maiorino 

Boh a me fa parecchio strano che una cordata che investe 700M per una società ne dia altri 300 in mano da spendere, a un dirigente non loro. Nel caso crede che sarebbe affiancato da uno dei loro. E cmq se lui rimane nei paraggi di milanello e casa milan gliene fa buttare nel cesso tanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma veramente credete ai 300 milioni solo per il mercato? Ma dai, manco il Real Madrid o il PSG. Dovremmo riternerci soddisfattissimi già se fossero 150




saranno 300 compresi gli stipendi .. se prendi 4 top player sono già finiti .. si ma sti 4 ti vincono il campionato di serie A da soli .

Se fosse vero per me c'è un 10% di possibilità che Ibra torni .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2016)

Strike 1

E le belle notizie non finiranno sicuramente qui


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2016)

Era prevedibile. I tempi sono quelli che sono. E bisogna iniziare a fare mercato. In ogni caso state buoni perché i giocatori li sceglierà chi avrà il 70% in mano, quindi Galliani non potrà fare certo quello che vuole.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi...quest'anno ha avuto oltre 100 mln e ha combinato solo guai.

Ora ne ha altrettanti e coi cinesi che a quanto pare di mercato non capiscono nulla sarà lo stesso.

Ho i brividi, spero di essere smentito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi...quest'anno ha avuto oltre 100 mln e ha combinato solo guai.
> 
> Ora ne ha altrettanti e coi cinesi che a quanto pare di mercato non capiscono nulla sarà lo stesso.
> 
> Ho i brividi, spero di essere smentito.



Dipende tutto dall allenatore .. se sarà brocco ( e non penso con un budget da 300 milioni ) Galliani li " butterà " se invece prenderemo un Emery per esempio non li butterà perché FINALMENTE sarà un allenatore vero e non una marionetta a digli chi prendere . 

te lo vedi Emery che si fa comprare Pavoletti ? dai su ...siamo anche un po' realisti .


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Le vere intenzione di Galliani si scopriranno solo dopo la scelta dell'allenatore.
> Mi rifiuto di credere che dopo un Emery ci sia possibilità di un attacco Matri - Balotelli



esatto , questo intendo .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era prevedibile. I tempi sono quelli che sono. E bisogna iniziare a fare mercato. In ogni caso state buoni perché i giocatori li sceglierà chi avrà il 70% in mano, quindi Galliani non potrà fare certo quello che vuole.



si si come l'anno scorso...parte con la Doyen per prendere Kondogbia Martinez...torna con Bertolacci e Bacca...ragazzi pochi cavoli questo aborto ci ha fregato di nuovo...è il MALE


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

Affidare la gestione del mercato a questo maiale è follia pura, a prescindere dal budget. Mi sentirei tranquillo solo se fosse tenuto sotto stretta sorveglianza da qualche membro della mafia cinese.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2016)

dai raga non abbattetevi per sta cosa di galliani.....2 settimane fa avremmo firmato con il sangue per arrivare a questo punto...in cui SEMBRA quasi fatta davvero la cessione....se il prezzo è un altro anno (l ultimo) di galliani buttiamo gia la pillola amara e via....


----------



## pazzomania (27 Maggio 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già maiorino
> 
> Boh a me fa parecchio strano che una cordata che investe 700M per una società ne dia altri 300 in mano da spendere, a un dirigente non loro. Nel caso crede che sarebbe affiancato da uno dei loro. E cmq se lui rimane nei paraggi di milanello e casa milan gliene fa buttare nel cesso tanti



Sono dei cinesi, che dirigenti "loro" vuoi che abbiano qui in Europa....

Tra l' altro l' ossatura che stiamo creando con giovani Italiani..è la cosa giusta per puntare ad aprire un CICLO EUROPEO.

Si tratta solo di prendere 2-3 CAMPIONI, credo che Galliani con i soldi e un badante ce la possa fare.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto dall allenatore .. se sarà brocco ( e non penso con un budget da 300 milioni ) Galliani li " butterà " se invece prenderemo un Emery per esempio non li butterà perché FINALMENTE sarà un allenatore vero e non una marionetta a digli chi prendere .
> 
> te lo vedi Emery che si fa comprare Pavoletti ? dai su ...siamo anche un po' realisti .



Ma non sono 300 mln dai..

Il problema è che al Milan il mercato lo ha fatto Galliani secondo i suoi gusti e non secondo quelli dell'allenatore.

Se resta il lecchino di Brocchi addio Milan anche coi cinesi.


----------



## gabuz (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



A Roma si staranno già fregando le mani. La recompra per Elsha a 60 mln non è nemmeno quotata


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2016)

se sono 300 milioni + soldi di eventuali cessioni e soldi risparmiati dai contratti che vanno in scadenza sono veramente un'infinità di soldi. Dubito che anche il pelato possa sbagliare il mercato con tutti questi soldi..


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Comunque c'è da sottolineare come questo diavolo l'abbia fatta franca anche questa volta. Niente può abbatterlo. Nemmeno un cambio di proprietà.

A questo punto penso che sia molto più del semplice AD che ci fanno credere. Chissà cosa c'è dietro. Chissà le porcate che hanno fatto in questi anni...

Altra cosa: speriamo che saltino fuori i nomi precisi di coloro che compongono la cordata. Altrimenti, considerata questa notizia, un pensiero malizioso ai capitali di rientro non può non saltare fuori per un attimo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ora ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che non saranno 300 milioni per il mercato ma totali....150 per il mercato e 150 per il merchandising e il resto...
in poche parole ci hanno fregato di nuovo...è uno schifo senza fine...con 150 milioni Galliani non ci porta manco in europa...altro che i cinesi più ricchi del globo...#mainagioiacristosanto


----------



## Kaw (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si si come l'anno scorso...parte con la Doyen per prendere Kondogbia Martinez...torna con Bertolacci e Bacca...ragazzi pochi cavoli questo aborto ci ha fregato di nuovo...è il MALE


Beh, non è che poi Martinez e Kondo si siano dimostrati chissà che upgrade rispetto a Bacca e Bertolacci, il mercato a volte offre quello che offre, puoi anche avere un sacco di soldi ma i giocatori devono essere acquisibili.



Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


Vabè non mi preoccupo più di tanto, dice che Galliani si occuperà solo di questo mercato, inoltre è chiaro che il tempo per rivoluzionare tutto non c'è. Questa deve essere la stagione della ricostruzione e visto che non si può salvare nulla, bisogna cominciare dalle fondamenta.
Io sarei felice se mostrassero un piano strategico come Dio comanda, subito la messa in moto di un nuovo stadio, un nuovo piano di marketing, programma per far crescere il fatturato, il resto sarebbe una conseguenza, ma comunque ci vuole tempo, la bacchetta magica non esiste. Io infatti non mi aspetto proprio di vincere da subito...


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2016)

Con 150 ml il condom ci porta se va tutto bene in el. 
Sempre detto che Galliani è l'erbaccia più dura da estirpare. Per questo lo detesto più del nano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ora ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che non saranno 300 milioni per il mercato ma totali....150 per il mercato e 150 per il merchandising e il resto...
> in poche parole ci hanno fregato di nuovo...è uno schifo senza fine...con 150 milioni Galliani non ci porta manco in europa...altro che i cinesi più ricchi del globo...#mainagioiacristosanto



150 milioni a Galliani equivalgono a un mercato da quinto posto, quarto posto massimo se ci fosse un allenatore bravo.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ora ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che non saranno 300 milioni per il mercato ma totali....150 per il mercato e 150 per il merchandising e il resto...
> in poche parole ci hanno fregato di nuovo...è uno schifo senza fine...con 150 milioni Galliani non ci porta manco in europa...altro che i cinesi più ricchi del globo...#mainagioiacristosanto



Ma era normale....già tutti a pensare a 300 mln ma dai

150 mln in mano a Galliani ancora...mamma mia


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, saranno (50mln per il progetto stadio , 100 merchandising e 150 per il mercato).
Come ha detto campopiano in risposta ad un utente Galliani farà il mercato nel senso che andrà a trattare quello che gli dicono i cinesi!


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Meno male che i tifosi han detto a Silvio:

Vendi o caccia Galliani


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, saranno (50mln per il progetto stadio , 100 merchandising e 150 per il mercato).
> Come ha detto campopiano in risposta ad un utente Galliani farà il mercato nel senso che andrà a trattare quello che gli dicono i cinesi!



50 mln per lo stadio e basta?


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Era prevedibile. I tempi sono quelli che sono. E bisogna iniziare a fare mercato. In ogni caso state buoni perché i giocatori li sceglierà chi avrà il 70% in mano, quindi Galliani non potrà fare certo quello che vuole.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2016)

Io davvero non capisco, ma veramente credevate che Galliani sarebbe stato fatto fuori cosi velocemente? Era scontato che questa estate sarebbe rimasto. Non c'è tempo per cambiare tutto.

Io credo che metteranno a Galliani un "badante" momentaneo, come l'anno scorso con Lucas. Ovviamente questa volta il pelato non potrà sbarazzarsene del suo controllore.


----------



## marionep (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ora ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che non saranno 300 milioni per il mercato ma totali....150 per il mercato e 150 per il merchandising e il resto...
> in poche parole ci hanno fregato di nuovo...è uno schifo senza fine...con 150 milioni Galliani non ci porta manco in europa...altro che i inesi più ricchi del globo...#mainagioiacristosanto



150 milioni di soli cartellini e niente in entrata significherebbero di gran lunga il mercato più dispendioso di sempre da parte di un club di serie A ed uno dei primi sei o sette nella storia del calcio internazionale. Da parte di un club decadente, senza coppe e partecipante a un campionato derelitto. Non diciamo eresie, per cortesia.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, saranno (50mln per il progetto stadio , 100 merchandising e 150 per il mercato).
> Come ha detto campopiano in risposta ad un utente Galliani farà il mercato nel senso che andrà a trattare quello che gli dicono i cinesi!



Con 50 milioni non ci fai manco i bagni di uno stadio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Con 50 milioni non ci fai manco i bagni di uno stadio.



Infatti, ne hanno appena spesi 34 per modifiche che nemmeno le noti se non conosci bene San Siro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

cmq penso ci siamo stato un misunderstanding [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] . 

Ha appena ritwittato che il mercato lo farà FINO a quando non ci sarà un cambio nel CDA quindi queste prime settimane .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2016)

Preziosi si starà già sfregando le mani.


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 50 mln per lo stadio e basta?


 [MENTION=1548]malos[/MENTION] ragazzi alcune volte mi fate dubitare della vostra intelligenza  si tratta di PROGETTO , si pagano gli ingegneri e profumatamente per un progetto così grande , e nei 300 milioni è compreso il PROGETTO, non la realizzazione


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

Comunque questa notizia se collegata al super rinnovo triennale di Montolivo fa pensar male, molto molto male. Altro che "verrà controllato dai cinesi".


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io davvero non capisco, ma veramente credevate che Galliani sarebbe stato fatto fuori cosi velocemente? Era scontato che questa estate sarebbe rimasto. Non c'è tempo per cambiare tutto.
> 
> Io credo che metteranno a Galliani un "badante" momentaneo, come l'anno scorso con Lucas. Ovviamente questa volta il pelato non potrà sbarazzarsene del suo controllore.



La certezza per ora è che rimane, che ci sarà un badante è la vostra opinione (sperando sia vero).


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> 150 milioni di soli cartellini e niente in entrata significherebbero di gran lunga il mercato più dispendioso di sempre da parte di un club di serie A ed uno dei primi sei o sette nella storia del calcio internazionale. Da parte di un club decadente, senza coppe e partecipante a un campionato derelitto. Non diciamo eresie, per cortesia.



giusto continuiamo a pensare in piccolo...tanto sono anni di gioie che ci frega se per altri 5 anni non vinciamo una fava...mamma mia se Berlusconi ci ha provincializzato...ormai sento e leggo robe allucinanti...


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

Cioè, vedo veramente gente lamentarsi di un mercato da "soli" 150 milioni...


danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, saranno (50mln per il progetto stadio , 100 merchandising e 150 per il mercato).
> Come ha detto campopiano in risposta ad un utente* Galliani farà il mercato nel senso che andrà a trattare quello che gli dicono i cinesi!*


Ma è ovvio che sarà così, dai. Chi è il sano di mente che spende tutti questi soldi per affidare la campagna acquisti ad un dirigente che viene da 3/4 anni di disastri totali? Non avrebbe assolutamente senso.


----------



## ps18ps (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cmq penso ci siamo stato un misunderstanding [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .
> 
> Ha appena ritwittato che il mercato lo farà FINO a quando non ci sarà un cambio nel CDA quindi queste prime settimane .



quindi va via? ha cambiato idea?


----------



## VonVittel (27 Maggio 2016)

Lo sapevo, lo sapevo. Maledizione, soldi mal spesi e buttati. Almeno per il primo anno i cinesi di fideranno del pelato. E lui gioiosamente ne approfitterà per spendere 30 milioni per vazquez, 40 per kovacic, 15 per pavoletti, 15 per ranocchia e si festeggia


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Allora due cose:
1_ Credere che Galliani si compri proprio chi vuole lui mi sembra fuori dal mondo, mica compra senza dir nulla a nessuno e i cinesi che ne capiscano o meno di calcio chiederanno sicuramente pareri a esperti non è che ci voglia chissà cosa per farlo eh anche senza un nuovo DS.
2_ 150 milioni non vanno bene? Se non spendi a caso sono anche troppi. Il PSG al primo mercato ne spese molti di meno (parlo di mercato non anno solare). Mettete ne spendano 150, ti prendi un difensore a 30, un centrocampista a 40-50, e un altro centrocampista a 30 e un attaccante a 40-50. Sarebbe 4 giocatori top player e poi si potrebbero comprare giocatori di PREZZO molto minore ma a richiesta dell'allenatore. Poi mettiamo che va tutto bene a gennaio se ne spendono altri 50-60 per 1-2 giocatori forti. Ovvio che magari ho un po' esagerato ma è palese che con 150 ti prendi anche 4 grandi giocatori (non normali...ok i prezzi di ora ma un Godin te lo prendi a 30 anche perchè ha 30 anni).
Il mio unico dubbio è se davvero spenderanno anche "solo" questi 150 milioni. Voi invece siete proprio isterici.


----------



## beleno (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Leggendo le news di Campopiano mi sono fatto l'idea che è un male "necessario". In questa fase di transizione non c'è nessun altro che possa fare mercato (questo è un "merito" del condor, aver fatto piazza pulita...), per cui si andrà avanti così. Sono abbastanza tranquillo che le sue mosse saranno passate sotto la lente di ingrandimento, per cui escluderei i soliti "affari".

Certo, sarei stato più felice con un cambio fin da subito nella dirigenza, però "turiamoci il naso" (cit.) e speiamo bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

La verità è che per risollevare questa squadra anche 150 milioni sono pochi, 

solo per le clausole rescissorie di Pjanic e Higuain partirebbero 138 milioni

Per quello che riguarda Galliani non mi preoccupo, anzi in un certo senso è una garanzia,
ovviamente non farà di testa sua ma gli indicheranno gli obiettivi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2016)

Se le cose dovessero veramente essere così, ora si spiega il rinnovo a quell'incapace di Montolivo e gli altri rinnovi già fatti.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che per risollevare questa squadra anche 150 milioni sono pochi,
> 
> solo per le clausole rescissorie di Pjanic e Higuain partirebbero 138 milioni
> 
> ...



E chi lo vuole Higuain?

38 di Pjanic e ne restano 112


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1548]malos[/MENTION] ragazzi alcune volte mi fate dubitare della vostra intelligenza  si tratta di PROGETTO , si pagano gli ingegneri e profumatamente per un progetto così grande , e nei 300 milioni è compreso il PROGETTO, non la realizzazione



Il progetto cartaceo allora. Visto che sono poco intelligente meglio specificare


----------



## mistergao (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Vabbè, alla fine la cosa importante è che arrivino i cinesi...ma che sia l'ultimo mercato! Dall'anno prossimo, visto che ci saranno i tempi tecnici, voglio un nuovo DS.

E voglio anche Benatia!


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E chi lo vuole Higuain?
> 
> 38 di Pjanic e ne restano 112


Solo per far capire che 150 sono dannatamente tanti e basterebbero per la prima metà...a gennaio dubito che se serve non spendano anche 50 milioni per 1-2 giocatori.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Se resta Galliani il problema enorme è che se anche gli dicono chi comprare, questo sperpera soldi quando non deve. Abbiamo già pagato abbastanza spese su cartellini e stipendi nettamente superiori al valore vero


----------



## centopercento (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cmq penso ci siamo stato un misunderstanding [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .
> 
> Ha appena ritwittato che il mercato lo farà FINO a quando non ci sarà un cambio nel CDA quindi queste prime settimane .



vabbè questa è un ovvietà, mi sa che stavolta non ne sa molto neanche lui


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se resta Galliani il problema enorme è che se anche gli dicono chi comprare, questo sperpera soldi quando non deve. Abbiamo già pagato abbastanza spese su cartellini e stipendi nettamente superiori al valore vero



Per curiosità, ma chi è Galliani per spendere "soldi quando non deve"? No, dai, seriamente... se gli dicono chi comprare lui DEVE comprare quelli mica è il presidente. Ma vai a vedere in una qualsiasi società che il presidente ti dice di investire su una cosa e tu investi su un'altra senza dire nulla, in che mondo? E se succede se ne va il giorno stesso. Dai è assurdo ragazzi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi RIPETO : 

Campopiano scrive una cosa diversa e cioè che Galliani curerà il mercato MOMENTANEO fino al passaggio .


----------



## marionep (27 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che per risollevare questa squadra anche 150 milioni sono pochi,
> 
> solo per le clausole rescissorie di Pjanic e Higuain partirebbero 138 milioni
> 
> ...



La clausola andrebbe pagata tutta e subito, cosa che non si possono permettere nemmeno Real o Bayern, che fatturano 600 milioni l'anno. Tu quindi suggeriresti di iscrivere a bilancio per un solo cartellino la metà del nostro fatturato se capisco bene. Leggo cose da far accapponare la pelle...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2016)

Dare quei soldi a Galliani è inutile se non dannoso. Rinfoerzerà gli avversari


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2016)

Insomma non cambierebbe nulla rispetto allo scorso mercato.Prepariamoci ai vari Vazquez,Pavoletti ecc


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi RIPETO :
> 
> Campopiano scrive una cosa diversa e cioè che Galliani curerà il mercato MOMENTANEO fino al passaggio .



Ma cosa significa momentaneo? Intendo che, ora come ora il nostro mercato è inesistente e al 15 manca pochissimo ormai. Poi è abbastanza assurdo lo caccino a caso ad agosto a mercato aperto.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi RIPETO :
> 
> Campopiano scrive una cosa diversa e cioè che Galliani curerà il mercato MOMENTANEO fino al passaggio .



La paura è che questo trovi il modo per farsi confermare. Non mi stupirebbe. In ogni caso sarebbe un anno buttato.


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi RIPETO :
> 
> Campopiano scrive una cosa diversa e cioè che Galliani curerà il mercato MOMENTANEO fino al passaggio .


Cioè farà il cavolo che gli pare almeno fino a luglio inoltrato.E già dal rinnovo di Montolivo si capisce dove si andrà a parare....


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa momentaneo? Intendo che, ora come ora il nostro mercato è inesistente e al 15 manca pochissimo ormai. Poi è abbastanza assurdo lo caccino a caso ad agosto a mercato aperto.



Si ma magari ci sono operazioni urgenti ( Benatia ? ) che qualcuno deve pur portare a termine altrimenti i giocatori si accasano altrove..

faccio una mia considerazione , ma se non sanno se veramente andrà in porto l'operazione totale come fanno a bloccare giocatori da stipendi mostruosi ? 

boh , non capisco .


----------



## zlatan (27 Maggio 2016)

Va bè ragazzi ma è normale, sono settimane che lo ripeto, questi vengono qui e cominciano a mettere i soldi, poi non c'è materialmente tempo per fare altro. Se davvero fosse così, (150 milioni per il mercato e vendita del 70% delle quote), ditemi dove devo firmare. Il gobbo ha toppato lo scorso mercato, non voglio difenderlo, ma c'è da dire che è partito in quarta, perchè si davano per certo i soldi di Bee, con i quali avremo dovuto acquistare Witsel, solo che ad un certo punto hanno capito che i soldi non arrivavano e a inizio agosto hanno chiuso i rubinetti. 
Stavolta ci sarebbero 150 milioni, da gestire in 3 mesi, e un cacchio di supervisore ci dovrà pur essere tra questi cinesi.
Ragazzi l'alternativa è l'Ital Milan con Brocchi in panchina, credetemi fosse davvero così piangerei di gioia pur dovendo sopportare Fester ancora per una lunga ultima estate....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2016)

Eh se invece non si facesse mercato per nulla? Potrebbe succedere che quest'anno lo prendono di transizione , sviluppano il marchio , iniziano il progetto stadio , ma sul mercato si comincia con programmazione dall'anno prossimo?


----------



## TheZio (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ora ha risposto ad un utente dicendo che non saranno 300 milioni per il mercato ma totali....150 per il mercato e 150 per il merchandising e il resto...
> in poche parole ci hanno fregato di nuovo...è uno schifo senza fine...con 150 milioni Galliani non ci porta manco in europa...altro che i cinesi più ricchi del globo...#mainagioiacristosanto



Bon ma con 100-150 mln di merchandising che ci fai??? Mi sembra un'esagerazione.. 
Comunque stiamo calmi, Campopiano saprà pure della trattativa, ma non è detto che sappia con precisione cosa vogliono fare i cinesi con il managment..


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma magari ci sono operazioni urgenti ( Benatia ? ) che qualcuno deve pur portare a termine altrimenti i giocatori si accasano altrove..
> 
> faccio una mia considerazione , ma se non sanno se veramente andrà in porto l'operazione totale come fanno a bloccare giocatori da stipendi mostruosi ?
> 
> boh , non capisco .



Ma anche fosse si dovrebbe aspettare fino al 15 giugno...se davvero Benatia parte ci saranno squadre importanti dietro di lui e perchè dovrebbe aspettare noi? Manco fossimo chissà chi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Eh se invece non si facesse mercato per nulla? Potrebbe succedere che quest'anno lo prendono di transizione , sviluppano il marchio , iniziano il progetto stadio , ma sul mercato si comincia con programmazione dall'anno prossimo?



ma cosa vuoi sviluppare il marchio che non c'è nulla???...come le vendi le maglie di poli e bertolacci???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La clausola andrebbe pagata tutta e subito, cosa che non si possono permettere nemmeno Real o Bayern, che fatturano 600 milioni l'anno. Tu quindi suggeriresti di iscrivere a bilancio per un solo cartellino la metà del nostro fatturato se capisco bene. Leggo cose da far accapponare la pelle...



Stai pur certo che se porti 100 milioni sull'unghia a De Laurentis accetta anche il pagamento dilazionato 

comunque è vero che sto sognando, il mio era solo un esempio, comunque dei top oggi non li paghi meno di 40 milioni e 3 4 giocatori a noi non bastano per essere certi di mettere su una compagine da primi 3 posti.


----------



## zlatan (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Eh se invece non si facesse mercato per nulla? Potrebbe succedere che quest'anno lo prendono di transizione , sviluppano il marchio , iniziano il progetto stadio , ma sul mercato si comincia con programmazione dall'anno prossimo?



Tenderei ad escluderlo se non fai mercato per nulla l'anno prossimo siamo in B......


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2016)

A perte il fatto che l'articolo parla di 150 milioni per il mercato gli altri sono invece investimenti piú importanti che dovrebbero portare ad un aumento del fatturato nel lungo periodo e quindi maggiore competitivitá.
150 sono tanti di piú di quelli che avrebbe messo il berlusca (zero) significa un mercato non fatto "arriva tizio solo se parte caio" ma prendo tizio perché voglio tizio.
Poi se questo significa costi di cartellino ricordiamo che come bilancio vuole dire 30-40 milioni dato che vanno in ammortamento, quindi cifra importantissima ma non esagerata, quello che serve perché la squadra va ricostruita un pó alla volta.

Sulla gestione ho i miei dubbi ma non cosí disperato, l'anno scorso dopotutto alcune scelte furono cannate (Bertolacci) ma altre tutto sommato azzeccate (rinuncia a spendere 40 per kondogbia, bacca e non martinez, romagnoli). Poi capirá anche Galliani che un'altra sessione fallimentare sarebbe la sua morte professionale, quindi magari accantonerá qualcuno dei suoi affarucci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Eh se invece non si facesse mercato per nulla? Potrebbe succedere che quest'anno lo prendono di transizione , sviluppano il marchio , iniziano il progetto stadio , ma sul mercato si comincia con programmazione dall'anno prossimo?



si è logico che uno spende 700 milioni e poi lascia in panchina Brocco con Matri e Balotelli in attacco . 

dai per cortesia


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Il progetto cartaceo allora. Visto che sono poco intelligente meglio specificare


Pure in 3D ahahahahah e compresi vari costi burocratici


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*



ecco infatti è sostanzialmente diverso


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Va bè ragazzi ma è normale, sono settimane che lo ripeto, questi vengono qui e cominciano a mettere i soldi, poi non c'è materialmente tempo per fare altro. Se davvero fosse così, (150 milioni per il mercato e vendita del 70% delle quote), ditemi dove devo firmare. Il gobbo ha toppato lo scorso mercato, non voglio difenderlo, ma c'è da dire che è partito in quarta, perchè si davano per certo i soldi di Bee, con i quali avremo dovuto acquistare Witsel, solo che ad un certo punto hanno capito che i soldi non arrivavano e a inizio agosto hanno chiuso i rubinetti.
> Stavolta ci sarebbero 150 milioni, da gestire in 3 mesi, e un cacchio di supervisore ci dovrà pur essere tra questi cinesi.
> Ragazzi l'alternativa è l'Ital Milan con Brocchi in panchina, credetemi fosse davvero così piangerei di gioia pur dovendo sopportare Fester ancora per una lunga ultima estate....


Il problema è grandissimo perchè il miglior dirigente del mondo ha dimostrato di essere, se non in malafede, assolutamente inadeguato. Rischieremmo non solo di spendere malissimo i soldi per giocatori che l'anno dopo saranno invendibili (Bertolacci), ricoprendo d'oro calciatori imbarazzanti, ma anche di rafforzare le altre squadre finanziandogli il mercato come fatto in questi anni (Matri-Juve, Bertolacci-Roma e quant'altro).
Possibile che dopo tutti questi DISASTRI perpetrati (non ne azzecca una dai tempi di Kakà), questo essere abominevole nessuno riesca a schiodarlo? Fossimo una società seria costui sarebbe stato mandato già su Plutone in compagnia di Barbara.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*


Così va meglio...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuoi sviluppare il marchio che non c'è nulla???...come le vendi le maglie di poli e bertolacci???



Non dico facciano mercato zero . Dico facciano un mercato normale e non stellare perchè non c'è il tempo materiale per programmare e si rischia un buco nell'acqua.

Con Galliani alle redini il buco nell'acqua si può fare proprio facile , lo ha dimostrato lo scorso anno con 100 milioni e non briciole.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Eh se invece non si facesse mercato per nulla? Potrebbe succedere che quest'anno lo prendono di transizione , sviluppano il marchio , iniziano il progetto stadio , ma sul mercato si comincia con programmazione dall'anno prossimo?



Non credo che lo stadio sia la loro priorità, io penso che per aumentare gli introiti guardino di più al merchandising cinese o alla borsa.



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma cosa vuoi sviluppare il marchio che non c'è nulla???...come le vendi le maglie di poli e bertolacci???



Vero e falso contemporaneamente, il marchio Milan è universalmente conosciuto, non ha nulla da dover essere sviluppato, deve solo essere reso di nuovo appetibile, e visto che per almeno 2 anni non lo si potrà fare con vittorie eclatanti tipo Champions, non si potrà che procedere attraverso l'acquisto di forti giocatori con grande appeal, Ibra e T. Silva?


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*



Sarà, ma il rinnovo di Montolivo continua a puzzarmi parecchio.


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma il rinnovo di Montolivo continua a puzzarmi parecchio.



Montolivo come riserva sta bene pure ai cinesi!


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Montolivo come riserva sta bene pure ai cinesi!



Dare a una riserva lo stipendio di un titolare non mi sembra una mossa molto intelligente. In pratica è una mossa da Galliani.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Montolivo come riserva sta bene pure ai cinesi!



si vabbè ragazzi voi vivete in altri mondi non c'è altra spiegazione...3 milioni per una riserva...questo non lo schiodi da li in mezzo mettetevelo in testa...era da mandare fuori dai maroni...purtroppo l'uomo in malafede ha provveduto subito a infilarcelo in quel posto...che essere schifoso che è cristo santo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Maggio 2016)

Comunque tutti concordano che Berlusconi manterrà ancora il 30% delle quote societarie ancora per 2/3 anni,
perciò è ovvio che in qualche maniera Barbara e Galliani ronzeranno ancora in giro con qualche carica di rappresentanza.


----------



## danykz (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si vabbè ragazzi voi vivete in altri mondi non c'è altra spiegazione...3 milioni per una riserva...questo non lo schiodi da li in mezzo mettetevelo in testa...era da mandare fuori dai maroni...purtroppo l'uomo in malafede ha provveduto subito a infilarcelo in quel posto...che essere schifoso che è cristo santo...


Effettivamente hai ragione , mi hai messo un "verme" in testa, io non vedo l'ora che tutta questa sofferenza finisca , quando ci sarà la firma andrò in chiesa ad accendere una candela alla madonna!


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


Notizia coerente con lo sviluppo delle vicende societarie secondo la usuale prassi tecnico-giuridica, quindi credibile. Closing atteso per luglio inoltrato, a seguito del quale si scioglierà il cda in carica con la remissione delle deleghe ad operare nelle mani dei soci. Solo successivamente si costituirà il nuovo organo amministrativo, e saranno conferite le deleghe operative in capo a nuovi soggetti. Fino ad allora, la parola chiave è cogestione tra vecchia e nuova proprietà. Scontato l'esito delle richieste di Silvio, tutta da definire la posizione di Barbara, probabilmente come semplice consigliere in rappresentanza della futura minoranza Fininvest. Cogestione significa che non saranno tollerate marchette sulla Milano-Genova: Adriano deve sempre riferire al capo, che però nel frattempo è cambiato. A Castellammare, sulla 46 Strada, l'odore del marcio si sente benissimo.


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2016)

Tutta la rosa del Genoa li vale 300mln?


----------



## mabadi (27 Maggio 2016)

Galliani quando ha tanti soldi da spendere il mercato riesce a farlo.
Poi sa benissimo che non può rischiare un altro flop come quest'anno e i Cinesi un supervisore lo metteranno certamente.


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Galliani quando ha tanti soldi da spendere il mercato riesce a farlo.
> Poi sa benissimo che non può rischiare un altro flop come quest'anno e i Cinesi un supervisore lo metteranno certamente.



Probabilmente c'è già, e sta prendendo decisioni. Dopo il closing, prenderà il suo ruolo ufficialmente.


----------



## Devil (27 Maggio 2016)

Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto, dubito che i cinesi permetterebbero a Galliani di fare ciò che vuole sul mercato. In più c'è da dire che il contratto di zio Fester scade l'anno prossimo......


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto, dubito che i cinesi permetterebbero a Galliani di fare ciò che vuole sul mercato. In più c'è da dire che il contratto di zio Fester scade l'anno prossimo......


Un contratto di consulenza con il Milan, che tuttavia non impegna i suoi soci riguardo alle funzioni amministrative. Se l'assemblea revoca i poteri, come farà, Galliani cessa il proprio compito all'istante.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2016)

È un incubo,non ce ne libereremo mai!

Dannato maiale.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Vabbé dai, ho capito: altra stagione buttata nel cesso, morite tutti, cristo santo


----------



## Devil (27 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, ho capito: altra stagione buttata nel cesso, morite tutti, cristo santo



Guardate che i cinesi non sono come gli arabi, se vengono al Milan non è certo per buttare i soldi nel cesso. Galliani potrà anche fare il mercato ma state sicuri che ogni scelta verrà concordata con i nuovi proprietari. Non credo gli permetterebbero di spendere milioni di milioni per i giocatori del Genoa


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, saranno (50mln per il progetto stadio , 100 merchandising e 150 per il mercato).
> Come ha detto campopiano in risposta ad un utente Galliani farà il mercato nel senso che andrà a trattare quello che gli dicono i cinesi!



Stai tranquillo che farà di tutto per sabotare. L'anno scorso la Doyen lo portò a trattare Kondogbia, che allora sembrava un giocatore dal sicuro avvenire, e lui fece uscire la notizia che la trattativa saltò perché Nelio Lucas chiese una commissione troppo alta, figurati..


----------



## wildfrank (27 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè, spiegatemi in che pianeta mi trovo: la maggioranza ai cinesi e il condor a fare mercato...non ci siamo e non capisco come una nuova proprietà sia consenziente a far spendere i suoi soldi all'immondo sperperone e inadeguato. Comunque è successo quello che temevo, questo tiene in pugno il Berlusca fino al punto di costringerlo a farlo rimanere in sella


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.
> 
> Questo ha tentacoli lunghissimi. Se resta per un'intera sessione di mercato, poi, troverà il modo per farsi confermare.
> 
> C'è da pregare e sperare che i cinesi lo sorveglino giorno e notte. Perchè, altrimenti, i loro soldi verranno letteralmente bruciati.



i cinesi capiscono subito come lavora, non sono stupidi, se non gli va bene lo cacciano all'istante, piuttosto sarà importante sapere se ci sarà un ds


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2016)

Insomma farà ancora tempo a combinare disastri su disastri.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi RIPETO :
> 
> Campopiano scrive una cosa diversa e cioè che Galliani curerà il mercato MOMENTANEO fino al passaggio .



Quindi fino a metà luglio? Alé.. Sai che disastri combina in un mese e mezzo? Spero venga tutelato ugualmente dai cinesi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Guardate che i cinesi non sono come gli arabi, se vengono al Milan non è certo per buttare i soldi nel cesso. Galliani potrà anche fare il mercato ma state sicuri che ogni scelta verrà concordata con i nuovi proprietari. Non credo gli permetterebbero di spendere milioni di milioni per i giocatori del Genoa


rinnovo montolivo...vangioni...proprio concordate...e siamo neanche a Giugno


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2016)

* Campopiano : il mercato lo faranno i nuovi proprietari , Galliani farà da raccordo con la vecchia proprietà*


----------



## Lambro (27 Maggio 2016)

i tempi sono troppo stretti per pigliare un nuovo ad, fargli fare mercato, etc etc.
questo è un anno di transizione che speriamo sia proficuo, fosse vero che vogliono investire 150mln sarebbe tanta tanta roba, anche con galliani (che cmq verra' sicuramente consigliato ed affiancato, figuriamoci).
stavolta le cose andranno diversamente.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> * Campopiano : il mercato lo faranno i nuovi proprietari , Galliani farà da raccordo con la vecchia proprietà*



della serie che i capi lo mandano a comprare chi vogliono loro e lui non può fare i suoi mafiosi giri di danaro? mi può andar bene per un anno


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> i tempi sono troppo stretti per pigliare un nuovo ad, fargli fare mercato, etc etc.
> questo è un anno di transizione che speriamo sia proficuo, fosse vero che vogliono investire 150mln sarebbe tanta tanta roba, anche con galliani (che cmq verra' sicuramente consigliato ed affiancato, figuriamoci).
> stavolta le cose andranno diversamente.



Non c'è bisogno che faccia gli scongiuri con te: basta quotarti. Bravo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*



per un anno mi andrebbe bene, poi lo devono mandare via a calci nel sedere


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> della serie che i capi lo mandano a comprare chi vogliono loro e lui non può fare i suoi mafiosi giri di danaro? mi può andar bene per un anno



Un paio di mesi saranno sufficienti.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2016)

Si comunque a me il discorso che fece Berlusconi e quello che emerge oggi, che questi ci comprano ma han bisogno della vecchia dirigenza per far mercato perchè non son capaci, mi torna veramente poco. Chi si può permettere di spendere 700 milioni senza essere organizzato in partenza?


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



ho capito dai. Altro anno di melma, ma io stacco. Ci vediamo a giugno 2017


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un paio di mesi saranno sufficienti.



non sono pignolo, un anno lo accetto, ma voglio la garanzia che sia l'ultimo, e sopratutto che sia controllato come uno in libertà vigilata


----------



## Milanforever63 (27 Maggio 2016)

calma ragazzi ... che credevate che un secondo dopo l'acquisto ci sarebbe stata l'epurazione di massa ???? Non è chiaramente compatibile con un'azionista di minoranza del 30 % .... Galliani e Barbara restano per il periodo di transizione ma stste certi che dovranno rendere conto pesantemente ai nuovi padorni ..


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non sono pignolo, un anno lo accetto, ma voglio la garanzia che sia l'ultimo, e sopratutto che sia controllato come uno in libertà vigilata



Amico mio, come già detto: dopo il closing, che avverrà, secondo le previsioni, a luglio, il vecchio Consiglio di Amministrazione, preso atto del mutamento dell'assetto proprietario, si presenterà dimissionario davanti all'assemblea dei soci, ivi compreso il consigliere di Amministrazione Geom. Adriano Galliani, con delega alle attività sportive del club. L'assemblea dei soci, come previsto a supermaggioranza cinese, designerà i membri del consiglio di amministrazione, che rifletteranno la composizione del parlamentino del club, e tra essi verranno scelti i nuovi amministratori delegati. I "ministri" del Milan saranno scelti dalla maggioranza al governo, non dalla minoranza. Galliani con ogni probabilità sarà uno dei consiglieri di minoranza. Uomo di esperienza, ma senza cariche. Capita.


----------



## Dexter (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.


Questo delinquente, consapevole del fatto che probabilmente sarà la sua ultima/penultima sessione di mercato per condurre i suoi sporchi affari, regalerà soldi a TUTTI i suoi amici procuratori, presidenti e dirigenti. Prevedo un mercato di cessi per i quali intascherà le sue solite mazzette. Un disastro.


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Amico mio, come già detto: dopo il closing, che avverrà, secondo le previsioni, a luglio, il vecchio Consiglio di Amministrazione, preso atto del mutamento dell'assetto proprietario, si presenterà dimissionario davanti all'assemblea dei soci, ivi compreso il consigliere di Amministrazione Geom. Adriano Galliani, con delega alle attività sportive del club. L'assemblea dei soci, come previsto a supermaggioranza cinese, designerà i membri del consiglio di amministrazione, che rifletteranno la composizione del parlamentino del club, e tra essi verranno scelti i nuovi amministratori delegati. I "ministri" del Milan saranno scelti dalla maggioranza al governo, non dalla minoranza. Galliani con ogni probabilità sarà uno dei consiglieri di minoranza. Uomo di esperienza, ma senza cariche. Capita.


direi che Deve capitare


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> i tempi sono troppo stretti per pigliare un nuovo ad, fargli fare mercato, etc etc.
> questo è un anno di transizione che speriamo sia proficuo, fosse vero che vogliono investire 150mln sarebbe tanta tanta roba, anche con galliani (che cmq verra' sicuramente consigliato ed affiancato, figuriamoci).
> stavolta le cose andranno diversamente.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Un paio di mesi saranno sufficienti.





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> calma ragazzi ... che credevate che un secondo dopo l'acquisto ci sarebbe stata l'epurazione di massa ???? Non è chiaramente compatibile con un'azionista di minoranza del 30 % .... Galliani e Barbara restano per il periodo di transizione ma stste certi che dovranno rendere conto pesantemente ai nuovi padorni ..



.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Maggio 2016)

A Preziosi piace questo elemento.

Per quest'anno i cinesi se li tengano stretti questi 300 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



Allora tanto vale, che senso ha??? diamo di nuovo i soldi a questo che li spendere per i soliti over 30 oppure in stile Bertolacci, anche se arrivano i cinesi dopo questa notizia mi hanno "freddato" parecchio.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2016)

Quando avremo una dirigenza da milan ne riparliamo. Per ora è tutto in fieri.
Aspetto aria nuova....
O vecchia, aria di vero milan.


----------



## pablog1585 (27 Maggio 2016)

Ricapitolando, il mercato dovrebbe essere da 150 milioni, cioè quasi il doppio dell'anno scorso, senza contare gli esuberi(Mexes, Balotelli, Alex e le cessioni tipo Elsha quindi altri 30 milioni almeno..) Galliani resterebbe solo per un breve periodo come traghettatore sotto la supervisione dei cinesi... ottimo


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2016)

Praticamente potrebbe comprare il Genoa!


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questo delinquente, consapevole del fatto che probabilmente sarà la sua ultima/penultima sessione di mercato per condurre i suoi sporchi affari, regalerà soldi a TUTTI i suoi amici procuratori, presidenti e dirigenti. Prevedo un mercato di cessi per i quali intascherà le sue solite mazzette. Un disastro.



ovvio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*


Fiuuu... messa così è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questo delinquente, consapevole del fatto che probabilmente sarà la sua ultima/penultima sessione di mercato per condurre i suoi sporchi affari, regalerà soldi a TUTTI i suoi amici procuratori, presidenti e dirigenti. Prevedo un mercato di cessi per i quali intascherà le sue solite mazzette. Un disastro.



Galliani dovrà comunque rendere conto alla nuova maggioranza, che inserirà nomi nuovi nell'organigramma.
Non sarà libero di gestire come gli pare il mercato.


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2016)

50 per Pavoletti 100 per vasquez 25 per ranocchia e altri 25 per negredo &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2016)

A sentirvi,sembra che i Cinesi siano gli scemi del villaggio che una volta messi i soldi non solo dicono come devono essere spesi ma se ne fregano di come vengono spesi e senza dire nulla.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.



eccallà, mi è già scemato tutto l'entusiasmo, ho ufficialmente paura. 

galliani con i soldi è una mina vagante, molto più pericoloso di un galliani a zero che deve barboneggiare in giro per l'europa/genoa. 
già l'estate scorsa è riuscito a spendere con il sedere tutti quei soldi, pietà.


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Maggio 2016)

Va bene mandare a negoziare Galliani. L'importante è capire CHI sarà il mandante... 
Inoltre dovrebbero muoversi a scegliere un allenatore e bloccare Ibra. Altrimenti sarà un altro anno di transizione (nulla).


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2016)

con i prossimi 150 mln non andiamo nemmeno in Europa se non arriva Ibra e se in piu viene confermato Brocchi.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2016)

> A sentirvi,sembra che i Cinesi siano gli scemi del villaggio che una volta messi i soldi non solo dicono come devono essere spesi ma se ne fregano di come vengono spesi e senza dire nulla.



.


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

Purtroppo è molto possibile, però sono convinto che i giocatori non li sceglierà lui.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è molto possibile, però sono convinto che i giocatori non li sceglierà lui.



This. 

Al fianco di Galliani ci vuole assolutamente una persona che scelga i giocatori, il Condor può condurre le trattative, però sarebbe fondamentale che le scelte venissero fatte da altri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> * Campopiano : il mercato lo faranno i nuovi proprietari , Galliani farà da raccordo con la vecchia proprietà*



Son 3 ore che lo dico .


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Va bene mandare a negoziare Galliani. L'importante è capire CHI sarà il mandante...
> Inoltre dovrebbero muoversi a scegliere un allenatore e bloccare Ibra. Altrimenti sarà un altro anno di transizione (nulla).



Bloccare Ibra non esiste, o è preso o niente, lui ha già firmato con qualcuno.


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A sentirvi,sembra che i Cinesi siano gli scemi del villaggio che una volta messi i soldi non solo dicono come devono essere spesi ma se ne fregano di come vengono spesi e senza dire nulla.



Sì ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano sti cinesi di calcio su.Galliani non va nemmeno affiancato,ma cacciato.Altrimenti non cambia nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano sti cinesi di calcio su.Galliani non va nemmeno affiancato,ma cacciato.Altrimenti non cambia nulla.



Ma per chi li hai presi i Cinesi ? Guarda che sono tutto fuorché sprovveduti ... Te ne accorgerai .


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> This.
> 
> Al fianco di Galliani ci vuole assolutamente una persona che scelga i giocatori, il Condor può condurre le trattative, però sarebbe fondamentale che le scelte venissero fatte da altri.



E' anche questione di dignità, Galliani HA toppato alla grande negli ultimi anni quindi è giusto che i giocatori li scelga qualcun altro in linea con le volontà del nuovo allenatore.
Galliani dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo se potrà anche solo chiudere le trattative dopo tutto quello che ha fatto, è un miracolato, si goda gli ultimi riflettori (a lui tanto cari).


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano sti cinesi di calcio su.Galliani non va nemmeno affiancato,ma cacciato.Altrimenti non cambia nulla.



.


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per chi li hai presi i Cinesi ? Guarda che sono tutto fuorché sprovveduti ... Te ne accorgerai .


Mi riferisco al livello di conoscenza dei giocatori.Se il pelato tratta Vazquez non è che arriva Robin Li (tanto x fare un nome sparato dai giornalai) a dire:no questo è un mediocre bisogna puntare su altro eh.Conoscerà giusto Messi e Ronaldo tra tutti i calciatori.Ecco perché è fondamentale che il pelato venga cacciato subito,altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano sti cinesi di calcio su.Galliani non va nemmeno affiancato,ma cacciato.Altrimenti non cambia nulla.



Ecco appunto,avete preso i Cinesi per gli scemi del villaggio che però fatturano con le proprie aziende miliardi e miliardi ma si fanno prendere per il naso da Galliani avvalando tutte le sue operazioni,ragazzi non credo proprio che sarà così tranquilizzatevi.



robs91 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco al livello di conoscenza dei giocatori.Se il pelato tratta Vazquez non è che arriva Robin Li (tanto x fare un nome sparato dai giornalai) a dire:no questo è un mediocre bisogna puntare su altro eh.Conoscerà giusto Messi e Ronaldo tra tutti i calciatori.Ecco perché è fondamentale che il pelato venga cacciato subito,altrimenti è finita.



Semmai ritengo sia il contrario appena i Cinesi sentono questi nomi dicono: "E chi caspita è questo? Vai a trattare Isco che altrimenti ti faciacmo pelare le Patate nelle cucine di Milanello".


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

La cosa più importante per ora è la cessione, un Milan in mani cinesi significa un Galliani con le spalle al muro e senza potere su nulla, da buon servo qual è rimarrà fedele al suo vecchio padrone, ma non ce lo vedo a prendere in mano la situazione e comandare interamente il mercato con un altro sceriffo in città; al limite volgerà questo ruolo fino al passaggio delle consegne, in quel caso non sarà lui ad essere cacciato/messo da parte ma sarà lui a farsi da parte rimanendo magari a svolgere altre mansioni per conto di chi lo comanda, cioè Fininvest, cioè quelli che non dovrebbero più comandare nulla tra un paio di settimane.


----------



## markjordan (27 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sì ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano sti cinesi di calcio su.Galliani non va nemmeno affiancato,ma cacciato.Altrimenti non cambia nulla.


che c'entra ?
sceglieranno dei managers (gia' contattati)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*



Francamente a volte mi domando se molti di voi riflettano prima di scrivere. 

Stiamo vendendo la maggioranza? Si. 
Investiremo i 100/200M che Berlusconi pretende? Si, visto che parliamo di 150M.

Questi sono i presupposti fondamentali. Passiamo al resto: dall'articolo emerge chiaramente che Galliani farà mercato su delega dei cinesi nel periodo di interregno che va dal preliminare al closing. Quindi un mese circa (metà giugno/metà luglio). 
Volevate operare subito sul mercato? Si? Allora questa è l'unica soluzione possibile perché il nuovo management si può insediare soltanto dopo che la cessione sarà completata. Nel frattempo c'è la cosiddetta cogestione: mente cinese e braccio italiano.
Il punto successivo: voi credete che i cinesi siano così idioti da lasciare libero Galliani di sperperare 150M così come ha fatto Berlusconi lo scorso anno? (e tralascio il fatto che stavamo vendendo la minoranza, non la maggioranza...)
Pensate che soltanto perché hanno gli occhi a mandorla, si comportino da scemi del villaggio?
Questi hanno le idee chiarissime anche sul nuovo management, quindi i giocatori che andremo a comprare tra il 15 giugno e il 15 luglio, prima di tutto non saranno scelti da Robin Li (che ovviamente non ne capisce una sega) ma saranno consigliati da quelle persone già scelte dai cinesi e che in questo mese lavoreranno nell'ombra. 
Quindi il compito di Galliani sarà soltanto quello di andare a trattare e comprare i giocatori che gli verranno indicati dalla cordata cinese e che (a seconda dei patti tra i vecchi/nuovi proprietari) dovranno probabilmente avere anche l'avallo non vincolante di Berlusconi. E qui ci riallacciamo alle parole del vecchio "sarò il regista del mercato". In realtà dovrà solo dire di si a ciò che verrà indicato dal dito cinese, e se dirò di no i cinesi faranno una scrollata di spalle.

In altre parole: avremo in mano un bazooka e per forza di cose inizialmente lo faremo utilizzare da persona miope ma... il bazooka verrà precisamente indirizzato verso il bersaglio, cosicché anche un cieco saprebbe far centro. Basterà premere il grilletto. 

Detto ciò appena ce ne sarà la possibilità, quindi appena ci sarà il passaggio formale di quote, Galliani verrà esautorato. L'unica superstite (oltre a Berlusconi come pres. onorario) sarà Barbara fino a quando Fininvest avrà il 30% ed anche questo è chiaramente spiegato nell'articolo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, date retta a Re, non è possibile che molti stiano commentando senza aver nemmeno letto o capito la notizia.

I punti sono 2 e molto semplici.

1)Galliani si occuperà del mercato nel periodo di cogestione fino al closing (Previsto per metà luglio circa)
2)non sarà galliani a scegliere i giocatori, ma condurrà solo le trattative, i giocatori saranno scelti da un DS fedele ai cinesi che avrà il potere effettivo: quindi niente mafiate col genoa, niente raiolate e niente cessi strapagati.

è così difficile da capire? dai


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, date retta a Re, non è possibile che molti stiano commentando senza aver nemmeno letto o capito la notizia.
> 
> I punti sono 2 e molto semplici.
> 
> ...



e come mai il ds effettivo non può operare da subito?


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "La nuova proprietà ha già in mente un proprio management sportivo, ma in questo momento possono solo trattare la cessione. 
Non mi risulta Pellegrini tra i potenziali allenatori. Emery resta la candidatura più forte."*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e come mai il ds effettivo non può operare da subito?



Per il semplicissimo fatto che la cessione in quel periodo non sarà ancora conclusa, e quindi teoricamente berlusconi avrebbe il 100%, e non esiste che comandi un uomo che fa capo a gente che non è ancora entrata in società.

Nella pratica però sarà così, nel senso che galliani si occuperà del mercato in quel periodo, ma in realtà gli arriveranno direttive dall'alto dai cinesi che stanno per entrare in società, e lui prenderà esattamente i giocatori indicati dall'uomo di fiducia di quelli che da li a qualche giorno saranno i nuovi padroni.

Insomma, galliani che si occupa del mercato è una facciata formale in attesa del closing ufficiale.

Spero di essere stato chiaro


----------



## kolao95 (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Francamente a volte mi domando se molti di voi riflettano prima di scrivere.
> 
> Stiamo vendendo la maggioranza? Si.
> Investiremo i 100/200M che Berlusconi pretende? Si, visto che parliamo di 150M.
> ...


Come al solito mi hai convinto. Speriamo, Re.


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Francamente a volte mi domando se molti di voi riflettano prima di scrivere.


Leggendo i commenti mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa, senza offesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per il semplicissimo fatto che la cessione in quel periodo non sarà ancora conclusa, e quindi teoricamente berlusconi avrebbe il 100%, e non esiste che comandi un uomo che fa capo a gente che non è ancora entrata in società.
> 
> Nella pratica però sarà così, nel senso che galliani si occuperà del mercato in quel periodo, ma in realtà gli arriveranno direttive dall'alto dai cinesi che stanno per entrare in società, e lui prenderà esattamente i giocatori indicati dall'uomo di fiducia di quelli che da li a qualche giorno saranno i nuovi padroni.
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia davvero così.


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*


.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: il mercato lo faranno i cinesi. Galliani sarà il raccordo con la vecchia proprietà. Se venderanno, ovviamente.*





mabadi ha scritto:


> Galliani quando ha tanti soldi da spendere il mercato riesce a farlo.
> Poi sa benissimo che non può rischiare un altro flop come quest'anno e i Cinesi un supervisore lo metteranno certamente.



E niente, il bilancio dice che l'estate scorsa sono stati investiti 120 milioni eppure Galliani quando ha i soldi il mercato sa farlo. 120 milioni sono bruscolini o tanti soldi?

Questo qui, il primissimo pensiero che ha avuto, è stato quello di rinnovare a Montolivo. Addirittura rinnovo in fretta e furia per farlo prima dell'esclusiva.

Il supervisore, poi... XD Galliani accetta di fare il mercato con un tutor? Ma stiamo parlando di quello che ha fatto terra bruciata nel settore sportivo ed è diventato l'unica figura a deciderne tutto o stiamo parlando di un'altra persona? Stiamo parlando di quello che "il DS è una figura superata" o no?
Chi sarebbe poi sto supervisore? Qualche responsabile delle risorse umane? No perché l'unica figura che può supervisionare una campagna acquisti è un direttore sportivo che abbia esperienza col calcio europeo. Se ne ingaggiano uno, bene. Altrimenti stiamo a fare gli stessi discorsi dell'anno scorso.

Questo pelato non lo levano di mezzo nemmeno con le schioppettate. E ogni anno se la cava coi soliti discorsi sul fatto che lui è bravo coi soldi, che gli affiancano un supervisore, che è solo di passaggio...
Mah. Per rinascere sportivamente Galliani è il primo che deve essere allontanato. Immediatamente.


----------



## davoreb (27 Maggio 2016)

Per me questo era ovvio, poi passera la mano.


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E niente, il bilancio dice che l'estate scorsa sono stati investiti 120 milioni eppure Galliani quando ha i soldi il mercato sa farlo. 120 milioni sono bruscolini o tanti soldi?
> 
> Questo qui, il primissimo pensiero che ha avuto, è stato quello di rinnovare a Montolivo. Addirittura rinnovo in fretta e furia per farlo prima dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...



Esattamente.Forse qualcuno sottovaluta il potere di questo farabutto.Questo ha praticamente in mano la federcalcio,ha intrallazzi ovunque, dai procuratori a chi gestisce i diritti tv, e potrei continuare.Se lo si caccia bene(le famose clausole di cui parla Berlusconi molto probabilmente riguardano il suo ruolo e quello di Barbara), altrimenti se resta continuerà a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo,supervisore o meno.Via subito.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Maggio 2016)

Se Galliani non riuscisse, nell'eventualità, a fare un mercato serio per rendere la squadra competitiva con 100-200 milioni a disposizione potrei andare a cercarlo seriamente per fargli del male fisico.


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Francamente a volte mi domando se molti di voi riflettano prima di scrivere.
> 
> Stiamo vendendo la maggioranza? Si.
> Investiremo i 100/200M che Berlusconi pretende? Si, visto che parliamo di 150M.
> ...


Quando ci vuole, ci vuole. Bravissimo, Felice.


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E niente, il bilancio dice che l'estate scorsa sono stati investiti 120 milioni eppure Galliani quando ha i soldi il mercato sa farlo. 120 milioni sono bruscolini o tanti soldi?
> 
> Questo qui, il primissimo pensiero che ha avuto, è stato quello di rinnovare a Montolivo. Addirittura rinnovo in fretta e furia per farlo prima dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...



sono assolutamente daccordo con te.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Se Galliani non riuscisse, nell'eventualità, a fare un mercato serio per rendere la squadra competitiva con 100-200 milioni a disposizione potrei andare a cercarlo seriamente per fargli del male fisico.


Ha già dimostrato con 90 di non riuscirci


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Ma il fatto è che il mercato non lo farà lui, si limiterà ad obbedire ai nuovi padroni che gli indicheranno tramite un uomo di fiducia che farà da DS cosa fare.

Poi se vogliamo dire che Galliani è talmente potente da soggiogare anche gli uomini piu ricchi del pianeta, alzo le mani.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Maggio 2016)

il supervisore di Galliani  ...mamma mia ragazzi ne avete di fantasia...e io sono uno dei super ottimisti per quanto riguarda la vendita...ma qui state SOGNANDO...questo ha fatto fuori la Doyen in 2 giorni....fino all'ufficialità farà ogni cosa in suo potere per affondarci definitivamente...mettetevi in testa che stiamo parlando di un uomo in malafede...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il supervisore di Galliani  ...mamma mia ragazzi ne avete di fantasia...e io sono uno dei super ottimisti per quanto riguarda la vendita...ma qui state SOGNANDO...questo ha fatto fuori la Doyen in 2 giorni....fino all'ufficialità farà ogni cosa in suo potere per affondarci definitivamente...mettetevi in testa che stiamo parlando di un uomo in malafede...



Ti sei risposto da solo: fino all'ufficialità.

E poi, guarda che qui non stiamo parlando di un burattino alla Bee, ma di gente seria e che sa farsi rispettare, galliani starà muto e dirà sissignore, perchè questo è quello che fininvest e berlusconi gli diranno di fare, e anche i cinesi.

Ne hai anche tu di fantasia se pensi che galliani abbia più potere dei cinesi!

Che poi la Doyen non è stata "fatta fuori" da galliani, ma si è sfilata una volta accortasi della mala riuscita della trattativa.

Galliani è un galletto americano in un pollaio finora composto solo da colombe piccioni e mansuete galline.
Tra qualche giorni verranno introdotti i galli grossi, e lui si farà da parte


----------



## Il Genio (27 Maggio 2016)

È la cosa più naturale possibile


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il supervisore di Galliani  ...mamma mia ragazzi ne avete di fantasia...e io sono uno dei super ottimisti per quanto riguarda la vendita...ma qui state SOGNANDO...questo ha fatto fuori la Doyen in 2 giorni....fino all'ufficialità farà ogni cosa in suo potere per affondarci definitivamente...mettetevi in testa che stiamo parlando di un uomo in malafede...



Non ci sarà nessun supervisore però, con la società che sta per essere ceduta, è normale che si tutelino controllando l'operato di Galliani, in entrata ed in uscita; questo succederà finché la trattativa per la cessione del 70% non sarà conclusa, da lì in poi non ci sarà bisogno di supervisionare nulla perché il controllo del club è nelle mani della cordata cinese, quindi uomini fidati che controllano tutte le operazioni, Galliani non sarà supervisionato ma sarà gestito come una risorsa, se vorranno fargli fare il mercato non lo lasceranno sicuramente agire usando un album Panini, non so se mi spiego.
Tutto gioca dalla nostra parte, si chiuderà prima del 20 giugno, quindi il mercato non sarà ancora bollente e Galliani non andrà certo a spendere 20 mln per il Pavoletti di turno perché semplicemente Silvio non sgancia più una lira, non c'è un progetto e nemmeno delle idee.. guardate l'allenatore, non abbiamo un allenatore, secondo voi in questi 20 giorni Galliani butterà soldi qua e là? al massimo potrà gestire i rinnovi ma per ora sembra più probabile che in molti vengano messi alla porta per fare spazio.
Galliani, ragazzi, ha le mani legate.

Ps: alla fine il mercato può essere portato avanti sottotraccia, i giocatori possono essere seguiti già ora e l'europeo magari ci favorisce perché bloccherà il mercato per quel periodo..


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2016)

Non ci posso credere che pensiate che i cinesi siano così fessi di dare in mano a Galliani circa 150 mln senza supervisionare il tutto.


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà nessun supervisore però, con la società che sta per essere ceduta, è normale che si tutelino controllando l'operato di Galliani, in entrata ed in uscita; questo succederà finché la trattativa per la cessione del 70% non sarà conclusa, da lì in poi non ci sarà bisogno di supervisionare nulla perché il controllo del club è nelle mani della cordata cinese, quindi uomini fidati che controllano tutte le operazioni, Galliani non sarà supervisionato ma sarà gestito come una risorsa, se vorranno fargli fare il mercato non lo lasceranno sicuramente agire usando un album Panini, non so se mi spiego.
> Tutto gioca dalla nostra parte, si chiuderà prima del 20 giugno, quindi il mercato non sarà ancora bollente e Galliani non andrà certo a spendere 20 mln per il Pavoletti di turno perché semplicemente Silvio non sgancia più una lira, non c'è un progetto e nemmeno delle idee.. guardate l'allenatore, non abbiamo un allenatore, *secondo voi in questi 20 giorni Galliani butterà soldi qua e là? *al massimo potrà gestire i rinnovi ma per ora sembra più probabile che in molti vengano messi alla porta per fare spazio.
> Galliani, ragazzi, ha le mani legate.
> 
> Ps: alla fine il mercato può essere portato avanti sottotraccia, i giocatori possono essere seguiti già ora e l'europeo magari ci favorisce perché bloccherà il mercato per quel periodo..



il rinnovo triennale di montolivo a 6 milioni lordi a stagione è di pochi giorni fa..18 milinoni di euro. La risposta alla tua domanda è si, è la cosa che sta facendo da anni, quella di sabotare la società


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> il rinnovo triennale di montolivo a 6 milioni lordi a stagione è di pochi giorni fa..18 milinoni di euro. La risposta alla tua domanda è si, è la cosa che sta facendo da anni, quella di sabotare la società



Il rinnovo a Montolivo non è di pochi giorni fa ma di almeno 1 mesetto fa, quando ancora non era stata data l'esclusiva a trattare ufficialmente.


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Poi se vogliamo dire che Galliani è talmente potente da soggiogare anche gli uomini piu ricchi del pianeta, alzo le mani.*


Parole sante! Parole SANTE!
Ormai qui molti hanno talmente paura di Galliani che credono davvero che, se i cinesi comprano il Milan, questo abbia il potere di fare qualcosa, di fregarli o di decidere qualcosa.
Ahahahah ma dai...questi sono davvero alcuni degli uomini più ricchi del mondo, Galliani è un Don Rodrigo che fa il grande coi piccoli e il piccolo coi grandi. Calmatevi ragazzi.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Maggio 2016)

se il mercato lo fa Galliani, saranno 150 milioni sprecati


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (27 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## eldero (27 Maggio 2016)

Fino a che non ci sarà cessione queste sono tutte voci...più o meno fondate ma voci...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> .



In questo forum ognuno scrive, civilmente, quello che pensa.
Le ramanzine e giudizi al forum, soprattutto da chi si presenta una volta all'anno a scrivere le stesse cose (e dopo la figura dell'anno scorso, con che coraggio), sinceramente andrebbe evitate.

Torniamo on topic



Admin ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamenti da Pasquale Campopiano sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Adriano Galliani resterà in sella e si occuperà del prossimo mercato che, probabilmente, sarà di gran lusso visto che i cinesi hanno pronti 300 milioni di euro totali per il rilancio del club, 150 per il mercato. Poi, molto probabilmente passerà la mano ad un nuovo dirigente portato dai cinesi.
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi, invece, verrà confermata in dirigenza. Probabilmente non come AD.
> 
> Galliani si occuperà del prossimo mercato solamente perchè i tempi sono molto stretti. Berlusconi sta provando a restare presidente esecutivo, ma la sua richiesta resterà tale. Lo aspetta la poltrona di presidente onorario.*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2016)

Comunque, Galliani o non Galliani, come scrissi l'anno scorso se i cinesi vogliono rilanciare squadra e brand devono comprare giocatori le cui maglie siano vendibili e appetibili.

Ad oggi, voi quale maglia comprereste? Io, nessuna.


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Galliani o non Galliani, come scrissi l'anno scorso se i cinesi vogliono rilanciare squadra e brand devono comprare giocatori le cui maglie siano vendibili e appetibili.
> 
> Ad oggi, voi quale maglia comprereste? Io, nessuna.


Infatti ad oggi i cinesi nemmeno ci sono. Se poi vengono e comprano (cito alcuni nomi credibili o meno) Ibra-Isco-Godin-Pjanic vorrei vedere. Chi comprerebbe la maglietta di Poli? Ma anche pensando ai migliori, Bonaventura? L'unico che potrebbe avere una maglia vendibile (parlando più di futuro che presente) è Donnarumma ma anche lui solo se arrivano i cinesi e comprano top player affermati, sicuramente non se rimane Berlusconi...


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Galliani o non Galliani, come scrissi l'anno scorso se i cinesi vogliono rilanciare squadra e brand devono comprare giocatori le cui maglie siano vendibili e appetibili.
> 
> Ad oggi, voi quale maglia comprereste? Io, nessuna.



Solo quella di Donnarumma. 

Di sicuro i cinesi comprerebbero almeno due giocatori che siano forti e che possano rilanciare l'immagine del club.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo quella di Donnarumma.
> 
> Di sicuro i cinesi comprerebbero almeno due giocatori che siano forti e che possano rilanciare l'immagine del club.



Difficilmente le maglie dei portieri hanno un certo appeal... a parte i vari Buffon o Neuer


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo quella di Donnarumma.
> 
> Di sicuro i cinesi comprerebbero almeno due giocatori che siano forti e che possano rilanciare l'immagine del club.



Ma chi se la compra la maglia da portiere? Con quello che costano almeno la vuoi riconoscibile... Io sono anni che non prendo la maglia causa mancanza di giocatori decenti..


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Difficilmente le maglie dei portieri hanno un certo appeal... a parte i vari Buffon o Neuer



Secondo me la vendita delle magliette di Gigi dipenderà non solo dalla sua bravura quanto dalla squadra futura e soprattutto dai risultati...se i cinesi riusciranno nel loro intento anche il più scarso della squadra (che poi tanto scarso non sarà) venderà come il migliore oggi.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Difficilmente le maglie dei portieri hanno un certo appeal... a parte i vari Buffon o Neuer



Tra l'altro quella dorata, per la prossima stagione, è tamarra a livelli inverosimili. A prescindere dal nome del portiere stampato sul retro ci vuole un bel coraggio a comprarla


----------



## Andre96 (27 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro quella dorata, per la prossima stagione, è tamarra a livelli inverosimili. A prescindere dal nome del portiere stampato sul retro ci vuole un bel coraggio a comprarla



Premettendo che nemmeno a me piace, pure la prima ha poco senso...se non la vedi dal davanti non sai nemmeno che squadra sia.
Comunque credo che stiamo andando troppo off topic


----------



## DannySa (27 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro quella dorata, per la prossima stagione, è tamarra a livelli inverosimili. A prescindere dal nome del portiere stampato sul retro ci vuole un bel coraggio a comprarla



Benji ce l'aveva arancione, siamo lì.
Tamarraggine pura, chissà se qualcuno ha comprato la cravatta gialla firmata Galliani..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2016)

cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:

quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....

non sto difendendo galliani sia chiaro...boiate per malafede o incompetenza ne ha fatte a quintali...ma non questa estate in particolare...

se silvio lasciava sinisa eravamo in europa league sicuramente.... (ed era peggio perche magari non decideva di cedere quindi meglio così )

in conclusione quello che voglio dire è: siate in paranoia perche ancora non è certa la cessione della società,non perche resta galliani per un estate in più (che sia l'ultima ovviamente!!)


----------



## sballotello (27 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:
> 
> quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....
> 
> ...



massi, rivalutiamo pure il Geometra dai.


----------



## marionep (27 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:
> 
> quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....
> 
> ...



Galliani non ha avuto soldi, l'argomento preferito dei trombettieri di professione. A parte l'estate di Ibra e Thiago al PSG, Galliani ha sempre potuto maneggiare dai 200 ai 250 milioni di fatturato annuo più altri 50-80 di rosso ripianati annualmente dall'azionista di maggioranza. Ergo, dai 250 ai 350 milioni a disposizione per metter su una rosa di pippe al sugo, mammuth in putrefazione e scappati di casa. Un po' di dignità, per cortesia.


----------



## Gas (27 Maggio 2016)

Il grandissimo problema di Galliani (anzi, uno dei tanti) è che conosce letteralmente 2 giocatori. Quando in passato ha azzeccato qualche acquisto in sordina è stato sempre e solo grazie ad altri, vedi Leonardo e Braida.
Il Pato, Thiago, Kakà, Sheva, ... qualcuno crede davvero che siano state grandi intuizioni di Galliani ?
Noi non abbiamo più esperti in grado di valutare potenziali campioni, anzi peggio noi non abbiamo neppure chi conosca campioni già affermati di campionati minori. Gallo può fare solo una cosa per non sbagliare, comprare "figurine".
Con figurine dico quei nomi che sono sulla bocca di tutti e che pure i bambinetti conoscono senza mai averli visti giocare, ecco Galliani è al livello dei bambinetti, se ci va di fortuna comprerà le figurine giuste.


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2016)

Caspita 21 pagine di commento tra ottimismo e crisi isteriche.

Esprimo solo un pensiero: i cinesi non buttano soldi in progetti fallimentari. La cultura del lavoro è un loro punto di forza e se prima erano "solo" forza lavoro nota per impegno e dedizione, adesso sono anche "testa pensante".

Andate a vedere qualche documentario della cina per vedere che tipo di sviluppo hanno avuto negli ultimi anni e leccatevi i baffi.


----------



## Didaco (27 Maggio 2016)

I cinesi sapranno come accompagnarlo alla porta di uscita.


----------



## Devil (27 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:
> 
> quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....
> 
> ...



Il mercato di Galliani è stato pessimo eccome, ha costruito una squadra senza il minimo senso logico


----------



## Crox93 (27 Maggio 2016)

Non penso che lascino i loro soldi in mano al pelato,o almeno non credo glieli lascino senza un minimo di controllo.
Ad ogni modo,come già ripetuto in altre discussioni, sono disposto a tenermi ancora per un anno Galliani in cambio della cessione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Galliani o non Galliani, come scrissi l'anno scorso se i cinesi vogliono rilanciare squadra e brand devono comprare giocatori le cui maglie siano vendibili e appetibili.
> 
> Ad oggi, voi quale maglia comprereste? Io, nessuna.



Io comprerei l unica che si può comprare... 
La numero 1 con la scritta PRESIDENTE. 

Senza prezzo.


----------



## patriots88 (28 Maggio 2016)

che questo mercato lo gestica ancora galliani mi pare ovvio
questi al massimo saranno appena arrivati e non c'è il tempo materiale che piazzino i loro uomini
e il pelato è li da 30 anni
bisogna sperare che il condor i soldi li spenda come dio comanda e non faccia pazzie
tutto qua


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

Non so se è stato già detto


----------



## patriots88 (28 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:
> 
> quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....
> 
> ...



il mercato di quest'anno è iniziato credendo arrivasse bee con la cariola di soldi
e infatti all'inizio si è speso 
bacca, romagnoli, bertolacci in se non sono stati acquisti sbagliati
ad agosto si sono accorti che bee non sarebbe arrivato 
e il capo ha chiuso i rubinetti
a quel punto si è andati dagli amici
e infatti sono arrivati kucka, boateng e balotelli invece di quei due/tre top che avrebbero completato la rosa

il nostro è stato un mercato monco


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già detto



Sarebbe interessante capire se il rinnovo di Montolivo è stato opera di Galliani o se anche quello è stato concordato tra le parti. Spero paradossalmente nella prima ipotesi, in caso contrario inizierei a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi considerate anche una cosa cercando di essere obiettivi:
> 
> quest anno il mercato di galliani non è stato cosi ultra-pessimo....voglio dire non sono stati male Bacca e Romagnoli...e non sono stati il problema principale nemmeno Luiz Adriano e Kuko....il vero errore è stato Bertolacci.....quindi direte allora perche siamo arrivati settimi? perche negli anni precedenti post-ibra non avevamo piu speso nulla quindi piu di cosi non si poteva....se a gennaio avessimo fatto quei 2/3 acquisti di un certo tipo saremmo arrivati almeno quarti secondo me....
> 
> ...



Però bisogna valutare tutto il mercato. Hai tralasciato:

Balotelli
Boateng
Rodrigo Ely a bilancio per 8 milioni

Rinnovo di De Jong (per poi lasciarlo andare qualche mese dopo)
Rinnovo di Mexes (qui c'è lo zampino di Silvio)
Rinnovo di QUATTRO anni ad Abate

E soprattutto viene tralasciato un aspetto fondamentale: le cessioni. 
Rami (vincitore EL) a 3 milioni
Paletta (preso 4-5 mesi prima a 3 milioni) via in prestito gratuito
Gabriel in prestito gratuito al Napoli per farlo marcire in panchina
Il doppio prestito di El Shaarawy. Dal Monaco ci hai guadagnato un 2 milioni ma aveva messo un obbligo di riscatto ridicolo a 25 presenze, alla Roma (che al tempo era una concorrente) addirittura gratuitamente e senza obbligo

Senza dimenticare la pantomima di Luiz Adriano...

Poi, prima operazione di quest'anno: rinnovo di Montolivo triennale a 3 milioni netti annui

Galliani non sa gestire il mercato


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> il mercato di quest'anno è iniziato credendo arrivasse bee con la cariola di soldi
> e infatti all'inizio si è speso
> bacca, romagnoli, bertolacci in se non sono stati acquisti sbagliati
> ad agosto si sono accorti che bee non sarebbe arrivato
> ...



esatto...questo era il concetto che volevo esprimere..... (apparte bertolacci però che mi sembra un palese buco nell acqua )


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Però bisogna valutare tutto il mercato. Hai tralasciato:
> 
> Balotelli
> Boateng
> ...


il mio commento/ragionamento era riferito al periodo "Galliani con ricco budget" che va piu o meno dall inizio del mercato fino ad agosto ora non ricordo bene.....balo boa ecc sono dopo

quello che voglio dire è che se deve fare un mercato con pochi soldi non è in grado...va dagli amici intrallazza ed è incapace...se a un po più soldi fa meno danni.....

ma la mia NON è una difesa a galliani è un ridimensionare le paranoie se galliani resta un mercato ancora....(certo se resta in pianta stabile allora è un trauma grazie tante)


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2016)

ma poi voglio dire se gli metti in mano 80 milioni o quelli che servono e gli dici "vai a pagare la clausola di higuain e torna" ce la dovrebbe fare anche lui santissimo Dio......

o forse no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Maggio 2016)

Perchè pagare la clausola di Higuain 94 milioni di euro quando con quei soldi puoi riportare finalmente a milano camponi del calibro dii:

-Muntari
-Constant
-Traorè
-Birsa
-Onyewu
-Storari
-Didac Vilà
-Taiwo
-Nocerino
-Bocchetti
-Bonera
-Antonini

Il resto, megacena da Giannino, e in più ti rifai la squadra!
Con i soldi che avreste buttato per un solo giocatore...

Galliani non fa altro che ottimizzare le risorse a sua disposizione! non evoluti!


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi voglio dire se gli metti in mano 80 milioni o quelli che servono e gli dici "vai a pagare la clausola di higuain e torna" ce la dovrebbe fare anche lui santissimo Dio......
> 
> o forse no?



Bisogna vedere se riesce a indovinare il citofono.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Amico mio, come già detto: dopo il closing, che avverrà, secondo le previsioni, a luglio, il vecchio Consiglio di Amministrazione, preso atto del mutamento dell'assetto proprietario, si presenterà dimissionario davanti all'assemblea dei soci, ivi compreso il consigliere di Amministrazione Geom. Adriano Galliani, con delega alle attività sportive del club. L'assemblea dei soci, come previsto a supermaggioranza cinese, designerà i membri del consiglio di amministrazione, che rifletteranno la composizione del parlamentino del club, e tra essi verranno scelti i nuovi amministratori delegati. I "ministri" del Milan saranno scelti dalla maggioranza al governo, non dalla minoranza. Galliani con ogni probabilità sarà uno dei consiglieri di minoranza. Uomo di esperienza, ma senza cariche. Capita.



preciso come sempre, grazie per le delucidazioni


----------



## sballotello (28 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Però bisogna valutare tutto il mercato. Hai tralasciato:
> 
> Balotelli
> Boateng
> ...



o è un sabotatore oppure un totale incompetente, in entrambi i casi ha combinato troppi danni per farlo andare avanti


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Vedo che la discussione su galliani procede senza sosta

Io sono tranquillo...entro luglio ci sarà un vero DS. Occhio a Pradè che è stranamente libero...


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi , io invece ho un'altra idea , secondo me il mercato lo sta programmando Emery, mi puzza soprattutto il fatto che stiamo trattando Negredo(giocatore molto apprezzato da Unay) anche se secondo me fa pena! Poi se magari si riuscisse a portare banega(fregando gli intertristi) sarebbe il TOP!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

1 giugno: firma accordo preliminare
3 giugno: annuncio di Ibra a sorpresa
5 giugno: elezioni


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , io invece ho un'altra idea , secondo me il mercato lo sta programmando Emery, mi puzza soprattutto il fatto che stiamo trattando Negredo(giocatore molto apprezzato da Unay) anche se secondo me fa pena! Poi se magari si riuscisse a portare banega(fregando gli intertristi) sarebbe il TOP!



La regia del mercato è certamente tecnica, nel senso che la scelta dei giocatori è affidata, anche in questo periodo, al tecnico designato per la prossima stagione. Non ha molto significato parlare ora di un supervisore di altro tipo. Dopo il cambio di management i discorsi su chi farà il mercato avranno altra sostanza. Emery? Il nome sembra reggere. Vedremo dopo stasera, visto che anche il Real Madrid sembra guardare a lui.


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 1 giugno: firma accordo preliminare
> 3 giugno: annuncio di Ibra a sorpresa
> 5 giugno: elezioni



Dove posso firmare? Ahahahahaaha , sarebbe un SOGNO!!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Dove posso firmare? Ahahahahaaha , sarebbe un SOGNO!!



Devi firmare in cabina elettorale...e sai per chi? vero?
Dai su... corri...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E niente, il bilancio dice che l'estate scorsa sono stati investiti 120 milioni eppure Galliani quando ha i soldi il mercato sa farlo. 120 milioni sono bruscolini o tanti soldi?
> 
> Questo qui, il primissimo pensiero che ha avuto, è stato quello di rinnovare a Montolivo. Addirittura rinnovo in fretta e furia per farlo prima dell'esclusiva.
> 
> ...


Vedo non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi. E dire che in un'altra discussione qualcuno molto educato mi ha detto di non condividere il mio pensiero consigliandomi di non farmi le paranoie, consiglio che ho accettato perchè espresso con garbo e rispetto delle mie idee. Qualcuno un pò meno educato mi ha dato del 'troll'. Io non offendo nessuno, rispetto tutti, esprimo le mie idee educatamente e vorrei essere rispettato!!! Chiedo troppo?? 
Possibile che la situazione della roma , cito una società dove la proprietà è distante migliaia di km, non vi faccia paura? Anche li la proprietà è straniera, anche li chi mette i soldi comanda, anche li ogni scelta deve essere condivisa da Pallotta. Però fisicamente a roma vi è solo Sabatini che sarà un grande scopritore di talenti ma non è esattamente un D.S. 
E vi garantisco che i tifosi della roma sono adirati con il loro dirigente come e più di quanto lo siamo noi con galliani perchè, malgrado qualche buono affare lo abbia concluso, portando a roma fior di calciatori, anche lui è solito far trattative coi soliti amici procuratori. Personaggi che hanno intascato soldoni e hanno puntato poi sulla ristorazione romana anzichè in altri investimenti. Questi sono fatti avvenuti . Pallotta non è un idiota, pallotta non vuol buttare i soldi ma se di calcio non ne capisce si deve affidare a qualcuno?? E se quel qualcuno è Sabatini le decisioni le prende lui. Quando sabatini decide di prendere digne e ovviamente lo riferisce alla proprietà non penso che pallotta sia in grado di esprimere un parere calcistico sull'atleta. Non si tratta quindi di esser fessi o di non essere ambiziosi, si tratta di essere presenti e operativi. Io non so se i cinesi saranno semplici investitori o se saranno in prima linea nella nuova dirigenza, so che avranno la maggioranza ma questo mi tranquillizza relativamente. Mettere i soldi in mano a galliani equivale a una sconfitta perchè si sta dando fiducia a uno che ha toppato clamorosamente. La fase di passaggio è sempre un arco di tempo delicato e forse i tempi non consentono nemmeno di trovare un'altra figura ma ricordate lotito quando prese la lazio?? Addirittura si mise in prima linea per fare il mercato .Ora non dico si debba arrivare a ciò ma penso che lippi ( miglior allenatore italiano che potrebbe fare da raccordo tra italia e cina e che gode di grandi stima da parte dei cinesi ) sarebbe stata una figura più che valida nella ricostruzione della squadra. E credo l'ex ct dell'italia si sarebbe messo al lavoro con grande entusiasmo e di certo non gli mancano le capacità . Mi pare in passato si parlasse proprio di lui come mente e supervisore, o sbaglio? Chiunque di noi , faccio un ipotesi per assurdo, comprasse oggi il milan la prima cosa che farebbe sarebbe mettere alla porta galliani perchè siamo molto informati sui disastri che ha fatto. Gli dareste soldi in mano per ricostruire il vostro milan? Piuttosto farei da me ma di certo non darei spazio a lui. Se lo si fa o non si conoscono i disastri compiuti oppure lo si ritiene idoneo al ruolo. Entrambi le ipotesi sono terribilmente mostruose. A breve avremo una nuova dirigenza ma questa ipotesi non mi rassicura sulla cacciata di galliani. Barbara ho letto ieri che rimarrà in società, berlusconi sta lottando per restare presidente operativo ma pare non verrà accontentato e sarà presidente onorario , manca il terzo anello della società attuale. Galliani. E se divenisse il d.s della nuova dirigenza? Vi pare assurda come idea??? Cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora? La proprietà sicuramente, la solidità economica indubbiamente, la progettualità indubbiamente ma l'operatività sarebbe italiana. I cinesi non hanno le conoscenze per fare calcio e 'investono' oltre che economicamente anche 'umanamente'. Chi mi dice che i cinesi reputano galliani un incapace? La conferma di barbara berlusconi in società e la presenza del padre( non si sa con quale ruolo) non vi fa temere il peggio?


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Il magnifico dono della sintesi


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Però bisogna valutare tutto il mercato. Hai tralasciato:
> 
> Balotelli
> Boateng
> ...


c'è da dire che boateng e de jong snono state scelte dettate da berlusconi.e su gabriel il giocatore e il suo procuratore si sono impuntati per andare a napoli e li la volontà del giocatore fa la differenza.detto questo galliani e berlusconi hanno fatto il loro tempo e spero che non siano più operativi il prima possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il magnifico dono della sintesi



Se ti riferisci a me non son stato capace di esser breve, preciso e conciso.


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport Galliani starebbe pensando a Kovacic in prestito con diritto di riscatto, poichè essendo con le mani legate non può effettuare trattative con costi superiori al milione(a causa della cessione societaria)*



Vorrei farvi riflettere su quello che ho sottolineato, da tale articolo, pare che Galliani voglia fare mercato eludendo i "limiti" imposti dalla trattativa della cessione e quindi provando a fare di testa sua o almeno è questa la mia impressione leggendo certe frasi!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Galliani starebbe pensando a Kovacic in prestito con diritto di riscatto, poichè essendo con le mani legate non può effettuare trattative con costi superiori al milione(a causa della cessione societaria)*
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei farvi riflettere su quello che ho sottolineato, da tale articolo, pare che Galliani voglia fare mercato eludendo i "limiti" imposti dalla trattativa della cessione e quindi provando a fare di testa sua o almeno è questa la mia impressione leggendo certe frasi!



fonte autorevolissima tuttosport


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Galliani starebbe pensando a Kovacic in prestito con diritto di riscatto, poichè essendo con le mani legate non può effettuare trattative con costi superiori al milione(a causa della cessione societaria)*
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei farvi riflettere su quello che ho sottolineato, da tale articolo, pare che Galliani voglia fare mercato eludendo i "limiti" imposti dalla trattativa della cessione e quindi provando a fare di testa sua o almeno è questa la mia impressione leggendo certe frasi!



Ma non è stato ribadito più volte che la storia del limite non esiste ?


----------



## TheZio (28 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedo non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi. E dire che in un'altra discussione qualcuno molto educato mi ha detto di non condividere il mio pensiero consigliandomi di non farmi le paranoie, consiglio che ho accettato perchè espresso con garbo e rispetto delle mie idee. Qualcuno un pò meno educato mi ha dato del 'troll'. Io non offendo nessuno, rispetto tutti, esprimo le mie idee educatamente e vorrei essere rispettato!!! Chiedo troppo??
> Possibile che la situazione della roma , cito una società dove la proprietà è distante migliaia di km, non vi faccia paura? Anche li la proprietà è straniera, anche li chi mette i soldi comanda, anche li ogni scelta deve essere condivisa da Pallotta. Però fisicamente a roma vi è solo Sabatini che sarà un grande scopritore di talenti ma non è esattamente un D.S.
> E vi garantisco che i tifosi della roma sono adirati con il loro dirigente come e più di quanto lo siamo noi con galliani perchè, malgrado qualche buono affare lo abbia concluso, portando a roma fior di calciatori, anche lui è solito far trattative coi soliti amici procuratori. Personaggi che hanno intascato soldoni e hanno puntato poi sulla ristorazione romana anzichè in altri investimenti. Questi sono fatti avvenuti . Pallotta non è un idiota, pallotta non vuol buttare i soldi ma se di calcio non ne capisce si deve affidare a qualcuno?? E se quel qualcuno è Sabatini le decisioni le prende lui. Quando sabatini decide di prendere digne e ovviamente lo riferisce alla proprietà non penso che pallotta sia in grado di esprimere un parere calcistico sull'atleta. Non si tratta quindi di esser fessi o di non essere ambiziosi, si tratta di essere presenti e operativi. Io non so se i cinesi saranno semplici investitori o se saranno in prima linea nella nuova dirigenza, so che avranno la maggioranza ma questo mi tranquillizza relativamente. Mettere i soldi in mano a galliani equivale a una sconfitta perchè si sta dando fiducia a uno che ha toppato clamorosamente. La fase di passaggio è sempre un arco di tempo delicato e forse i tempi non consentono nemmeno di trovare un'altra figura ma ricordate lotito quando prese la lazio?? Addirittura si mise in prima linea per fare il mercato .Ora non dico si debba arrivare a ciò ma penso che lippi ( miglior allenatore italiano che potrebbe fare da raccordo tra italia e cina e che gode di grandi stima da parte dei cinesi ) sarebbe stata una figura più che valida nella ricostruzione della squadra. E credo l'ex ct dell'italia si sarebbe messo al lavoro con grande entusiasmo e di certo non gli mancano le capacità . Mi pare in passato si parlasse proprio di lui come mente e supervisore, o sbaglio? Chiunque di noi , faccio un ipotesi per assurdo, comprasse oggi il milan la prima cosa che farebbe sarebbe mettere alla porta galliani perchè siamo molto informati sui disastri che ha fatto. Gli dareste soldi in mano per ricostruire il vostro milan? Piuttosto farei da me ma di certo non darei spazio a lui. Se lo si fa o non si conoscono i disastri compiuti oppure lo si ritiene idoneo al ruolo. Entrambi le ipotesi sono terribilmente mostruose. A breve avremo una nuova dirigenza ma questa ipotesi non mi rassicura sulla cacciata di galliani. Barbara ho letto ieri che rimarrà in società, berlusconi sta lottando per restare presidente operativo ma pare non verrà accontentato e sarà presidente onorario , manca il terzo anello della società attuale. Galliani. E se divenisse il d.s della nuova dirigenza? Vi pare assurda come idea??? Cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora? La proprietà sicuramente, la solidità economica indubbiamente, la progettualità indubbiamente ma l'operatività sarebbe italiana. I cinesi non hanno le conoscenze per fare calcio e 'investono' oltre che economicamente anche 'umanamente'. Chi mi dice che i cinesi reputano galliani un incapace? La conferma di barbara berlusconi in società e la presenza del padre( non si sa con quale ruolo) non vi fa temere il peggio?



Ciao! Capisco e comprendo le tue paure.
C'è da dire come in altre cessioni (ad esempio MP&Silva) i cinesi abbiano lascino al lavoro per il primo periodo l'AD in carica. Certo è che il condor spelacchiato oltre ad essere nel silenzio più totale, ieri nelle foto con Maldini, aveva una faccia da funerale, mentre il nostro Capitano aveva un ghigno beffardo.
I cinesi sembrano comunque degli avvoltoi della finanza, quindi, sicuramente terranno d'occhio l'operato del Gallo ma, secondo me, all'inizio se lo terranno stretto poiché, ahinoi, ha tutti gli agganci che servono. Questo non esclude però la presenza di un nuovo DS!
Questo è il mio pensiero, abbastanza contorto, e non è detto che sia giusto, solo vivendo potremo vedere cosa succederà


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedo non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi. E dire che in un'altra discussione qualcuno molto educato mi ha detto di non condividere il mio pensiero consigliandomi di non farmi le paranoie, consiglio che ho accettato perchè espresso con garbo e rispetto delle mie idee. Qualcuno un pò meno educato mi ha dato del 'troll'. Io non offendo nessuno, rispetto tutti, esprimo le mie idee educatamente e vorrei essere rispettato!!! Chiedo troppo??
> Possibile che la situazione della roma , cito una società dove la proprietà è distante migliaia di km, non vi faccia paura? Anche li la proprietà è straniera, anche li chi mette i soldi comanda, anche li ogni scelta deve essere condivisa da Pallotta. Però fisicamente a roma vi è solo Sabatini che sarà un grande scopritore di talenti ma non è esattamente un D.S.
> E vi garantisco che i tifosi della roma sono adirati con il loro dirigente come e più di quanto lo siamo noi con galliani perchè, malgrado qualche buono affare lo abbia concluso, portando a roma fior di calciatori, anche lui è solito far trattative coi soliti amici procuratori. Personaggi che hanno intascato soldoni e hanno puntato poi sulla ristorazione romana anzichè in altri investimenti. Questi sono fatti avvenuti . Pallotta non è un idiota, pallotta non vuol buttare i soldi ma se di calcio non ne capisce si deve affidare a qualcuno?? E se quel qualcuno è Sabatini le decisioni le prende lui. Quando sabatini decide di prendere digne e ovviamente lo riferisce alla proprietà non penso che pallotta sia in grado di esprimere un parere calcistico sull'atleta. Non si tratta quindi di esser fessi o di non essere ambiziosi, si tratta di essere presenti e operativi. Io non so se i cinesi saranno semplici investitori o se saranno in prima linea nella nuova dirigenza, so che avranno la maggioranza ma questo mi tranquillizza relativamente. Mettere i soldi in mano a galliani equivale a una sconfitta perchè si sta dando fiducia a uno che ha toppato clamorosamente. La fase di passaggio è sempre un arco di tempo delicato e forse i tempi non consentono nemmeno di trovare un'altra figura ma ricordate lotito quando prese la lazio?? Addirittura si mise in prima linea per fare il mercato .Ora non dico si debba arrivare a ciò ma penso che lippi ( miglior allenatore italiano che potrebbe fare da raccordo tra italia e cina e che gode di grandi stima da parte dei cinesi ) sarebbe stata una figura più che valida nella ricostruzione della squadra. E credo l'ex ct dell'italia si sarebbe messo al lavoro con grande entusiasmo e di certo non gli mancano le capacità . Mi pare in passato si parlasse proprio di lui come mente e supervisore, o sbaglio? Chiunque di noi , faccio un ipotesi per assurdo, comprasse oggi il milan la prima cosa che farebbe sarebbe mettere alla porta galliani perchè siamo molto informati sui disastri che ha fatto. Gli dareste soldi in mano per ricostruire il vostro milan? Piuttosto farei da me ma di certo non darei spazio a lui. Se lo si fa o non si conoscono i disastri compiuti oppure lo si ritiene idoneo al ruolo. Entrambi le ipotesi sono terribilmente mostruose. A breve avremo una nuova dirigenza ma questa ipotesi non mi rassicura sulla cacciata di galliani. Barbara ho letto ieri che rimarrà in società, berlusconi sta lottando per restare presidente operativo ma pare non verrà accontentato e sarà presidente onorario , manca il terzo anello della società attuale. Galliani. E se divenisse il d.s della nuova dirigenza? Vi pare assurda come idea??? Cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora? La proprietà sicuramente, la solidità economica indubbiamente, la progettualità indubbiamente ma l'operatività sarebbe italiana. I cinesi non hanno le conoscenze per fare calcio e 'investono' oltre che economicamente anche 'umanamente'. Chi mi dice che i cinesi reputano galliani un incapace? La conferma di barbara berlusconi in società e la presenza del padre( non si sa con quale ruolo) non vi fa temere il peggio?


Le storture che tu giustamente evidenzi sono l'effetto di un vizio all'origine, ovvero la concentrazione di due fondamentali funzioni del club, quella di amministratore dei conti e quella di direttore sportivo (ovvero, di responsabile delle operazioni di mercato) in capo ad un unico soggetto, Adriano Galliani, anomalia tutta rossonera che non ha precedenti al mondo, frutto delle defenestrazione nel corso degli anni dai Berlusconi, padre e figlia, delle preziose figure di Ariedo Braida e Leonardo, che ha lasciato solo ed incontrastato il nostro a fare maquillage contabile con le operazioni di compravendita dei giocatori e viceversa. Ciò non accadrà più in futuro: la designazione di un Amministratore Delegato da parte della nuova proprietà maggioritaria del club (nome forte quello di Gancikoff) ancorerà a questa le decisioni strategiche sull'utilizzo delle risorse finanziarie del club, in cui campeggerà come prioritaria quella della costruzione dello stadio di proprietà. Le funzioni manageriali sportive saranno, come in ogni altro club, sotto rigido controllo dell'amministrazione, che sarà cinese o ad essa unicamente risponderà. Non è escluso che il profilo tecnico-sportivo del nuovo management possa avere un taglio più italiano, data la maggiore competenza dei nostri professionisti di settore, ma il motore del club sarà definitivamente nelle mani di chi sborsa il denaro. E, permettimi, un Galliani semplice direttore sportivo (ciò che non è mai stato in trent'anni) che si sottomette agli ordini di Galatioto per non poter infine fare ciò che ha fatto nell'enorme spazio di potere che si è creato, specie negli ultimi anni, mi pare ipotesi alquanto improbabile. Egli è figlio dell'era Berlusconi, e con lei nasce e muore.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedo non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi. E dire che in un'altra discussione qualcuno molto educato mi ha detto di non condividere il mio pensiero consigliandomi di non farmi le paranoie, consiglio che ho accettato perchè espresso con garbo e rispetto delle mie idee. Qualcuno un pò meno educato mi ha dato del 'troll'. Io non offendo nessuno, rispetto tutti, esprimo le mie idee educatamente e vorrei essere rispettato!!! Chiedo troppo??
> Possibile che la situazione della roma , cito una società dove la proprietà è distante migliaia di km, non vi faccia paura? Anche li la proprietà è straniera, anche li chi mette i soldi comanda, anche li ogni scelta deve essere condivisa da Pallotta. Però fisicamente a roma vi è solo Sabatini che sarà un grande scopritore di talenti ma non è esattamente un D.S.
> E vi garantisco che i tifosi della roma sono adirati con il loro dirigente come e più di quanto lo siamo noi con galliani perchè, malgrado qualche buono affare lo abbia concluso, portando a roma fior di calciatori, anche lui è solito far trattative coi soliti amici procuratori. Personaggi che hanno intascato soldoni e hanno puntato poi sulla ristorazione romana anzichè in altri investimenti. Questi sono fatti avvenuti . Pallotta non è un idiota, pallotta non vuol buttare i soldi ma se di calcio non ne capisce si deve affidare a qualcuno?? E se quel qualcuno è Sabatini le decisioni le prende lui. Quando sabatini decide di prendere digne e ovviamente lo riferisce alla proprietà non penso che pallotta sia in grado di esprimere un parere calcistico sull'atleta. Non si tratta quindi di esser fessi o di non essere ambiziosi, si tratta di essere presenti e operativi. Io non so se i cinesi saranno semplici investitori o se saranno in prima linea nella nuova dirigenza, so che avranno la maggioranza ma questo mi tranquillizza relativamente. Mettere i soldi in mano a galliani equivale a una sconfitta perchè si sta dando fiducia a uno che ha toppato clamorosamente. La fase di passaggio è sempre un arco di tempo delicato e forse i tempi non consentono nemmeno di trovare un'altra figura ma ricordate lotito quando prese la lazio?? Addirittura si mise in prima linea per fare il mercato .Ora non dico si debba arrivare a ciò ma penso che lippi ( miglior allenatore italiano che potrebbe fare da raccordo tra italia e cina e che gode di grandi stima da parte dei cinesi ) sarebbe stata una figura più che valida nella ricostruzione della squadra. E credo l'ex ct dell'italia si sarebbe messo al lavoro con grande entusiasmo e di certo non gli mancano le capacità . Mi pare in passato si parlasse proprio di lui come mente e supervisore, o sbaglio? Chiunque di noi , faccio un ipotesi per assurdo, comprasse oggi il milan la prima cosa che farebbe sarebbe mettere alla porta galliani perchè siamo molto informati sui disastri che ha fatto. Gli dareste soldi in mano per ricostruire il vostro milan? Piuttosto farei da me ma di certo non darei spazio a lui. Se lo si fa o non si conoscono i disastri compiuti oppure lo si ritiene idoneo al ruolo. Entrambi le ipotesi sono terribilmente mostruose. A breve avremo una nuova dirigenza ma questa ipotesi non mi rassicura sulla cacciata di galliani. Barbara ho letto ieri che rimarrà in società, berlusconi sta lottando per restare presidente operativo ma pare non verrà accontentato e sarà presidente onorario , manca il terzo anello della società attuale. Galliani. E se divenisse il d.s della nuova dirigenza? Vi pare assurda come idea??? Cosa cambierebbe rispetto ad ora? La proprietà sicuramente, la solidità economica indubbiamente, la progettualità indubbiamente ma l'operatività sarebbe italiana. I cinesi non hanno le conoscenze per fare calcio e 'investono' oltre che economicamente anche 'umanamente'. Chi mi dice che i cinesi reputano galliani un incapace? La conferma di barbara berlusconi in società e la presenza del padre( non si sa con quale ruolo) non vi fa temere il peggio?



Stai tranquillo, Diavolo. I tuoi dubbi sono più che legittimi, soprattutto visto quanto successo lo scorso anno e chi ti ha dato del troll ieri fino a 20 giorni fa non credeva minimamente alla trattativa, pensa te


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION]

tutto giusto quello che dici ma manca un bel particolare .. se Galliani sbaglia la prossima sessione di calciomercato i cinesi che non vogliono buttare soldi lo cacciano in un nano-secondo .. cosa che invece Berlsconi non farà mai ....


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le storture che tu giustamente evidenzi sono l'effetto di un vizio all'origine, ovvero la concentrazione di due fondamentali funzioni del club, quella di amministratore dei conti e quella di direttore sportivo (ovvero, di responsabile delle operazioni di mercato) in capo ad un unico soggetto, Adriano Galliani, anomalia tutta rossonera che non ha precedenti al mondo, frutto delle defenestrazione nel corso degli anni dai Berlusconi, padre e figlia, delle preziose figure di Ariedo Braida e Leonardo, che ha lasciato solo ed incontrastato il nostro a fare maquillage contabile con le operazioni di compravendita dei giocatori e viceversa. Ciò non accadrà più in futuro: la designazione di un Amministratore Delegato da parte della nuova proprietà maggioritaria del club (nome forte quello di Gancikoff) ancorerà a questa le decisioni strategiche sull'utilizzo delle risorse finanziarie del club, in cui campeggerà come prioritaria quella della costruzione dello stadio di proprietà. Le funzioni manageriali sportive saranno, come in ogni altro club, sotto rigido controllo dell'amministrazione, che sarà cinese o ad essa unicamente risponderà. Non è escluso che il profilo tecnico-sportivo del nuovo management possa avere un taglio più italiano, data la maggiore competenza dei nostri professionisti di settore, ma il motore del club sarà definitivamente nelle mani di chi sborsa il denaro. E, permettimi, un Galliani semplice direttore sportivo (ciò che non è mai stato in trent'anni) che si sottomette agli ordini di Galatioto per non poter infine fare ciò che ha fatto nell'enorme spazio di potere che si è creato, specie negli ultimi anni, mi pare ipotesi alquanto improbabile. Egli è figlio dell'era Berlusconi, e con lei nasce e muore.



Grazie per la risposta precisa e con cognizione di causa.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ciao! Capisco e comprendo le tue paure.
> C'è da dire come in altre cessioni (ad esempio MP&Silva) i cinesi abbiano lascino al lavoro per il primo periodo l'AD in carica. Certo è che il condor spelacchiato oltre ad essere nel silenzio più totale, ieri nelle foto con Maldini, aveva una faccia da funerale, mentre il nostro Capitano aveva un ghigno beffardo.
> I cinesi sembrano comunque degli avvoltoi della finanza, quindi, sicuramente terranno d'occhio l'operato del Gallo ma, secondo me, all'inizio se lo terranno stretto poiché, ahinoi, ha tutti gli agganci che servono. Questo non esclude però la presenza di un nuovo DS!
> Questo è il mio pensiero, abbastanza contorto, e non è detto che sia giusto, solo vivendo potremo vedere cosa succederà



Molto chiaro invece, per nulla contorto. Del resto vogliamo tutti la stessa cosa : il meglio per il milan!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo, Diavolo. I tuoi dubbi sono più che legittimi, soprattutto visto quanto successo lo scorso anno e chi ti ha dato del troll ieri fino a 20 giorni fa non credeva minimamente alla trattativa, pensa te



 Speriamo vada tutto per il verso giusto dai. Ieri ho fatto una scommessa con un amico sulla nostra prossima finale champions. Non svelo date per scaramanzia ;-)
Cmq che tristezza milano che ospita due spagnole!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ciao! Capisco e comprendo le tue paure.
> C'è da dire come in altre cessioni (ad esempio MP&Silva) i cinesi abbiano lascino al lavoro per il primo periodo l'AD in carica. Certo è che il condor spelacchiato oltre ad essere nel silenzio più totale, ieri nelle foto con Maldini, aveva una faccia da funerale, mentre il nostro Capitano aveva un ghigno beffardo.
> I cinesi sembrano comunque degli avvoltoi della finanza, quindi, sicuramente terranno d'occhio l'operato del Gallo ma, secondo me, all'inizio se lo terranno stretto poiché, ahinoi, ha tutti gli agganci che servono. Questo non esclude però la presenza di un nuovo DS!
> Questo è il mio pensiero, abbastanza contorto, e non è detto che sia giusto, solo vivendo potremo vedere cosa succederà



EEEEhhhhhh Paolino!!!!!!! Lo aspetto con ansia dentro la società. La decaduta del nostro milan è morale ancor prima che sportiva.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

*Galliani sul mercato del Milan 
​

---)* http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...egli-obiettivi-e-ibra-vt37081.html#post965062


----------



## ignaxio (28 Maggio 2016)

Intanto sono passati 13 anni da quella bellissima finale.. ma torneremo! Siamo fiduciosi!! Torneremo!!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi presidente altri 2/3 anni, Galliani ancora li a trafficare, lady B
avra un posto in dirigenza,mercato bloccato,Brocchi allenatore,squadra
già in vacanza..
Per far piazza pulita a sto punto ci vorrebbe la triade cinese non la cordata..


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Galliani starebbe pensando a Kovacic in prestito con diritto di riscatto, poichè essendo con le mani legate non può effettuare trattative con costi superiori al milione(a causa della cessione societaria)*
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei farvi riflettere su quello che ho sottolineato, da tale articolo, pare che Galliani voglia fare mercato eludendo i "limiti" imposti dalla trattativa della cessione e quindi provando a fare di testa sua o almeno è questa la mia impressione leggendo certe frasi!



Ha ha ha, che ridere.
Galliani sta cercando di eludere i limiti imposti dalla cessione? ma come? che fretta ha il condor che colpisce solo negli ultimi 3 giorni di mercato?
Se Galliani ci porta Kovacic in prestito e "convince" Ibra a tornare allora può portarsi avanti in questo senso, il problema è che questo incapace non riuscirebbe mai a fare degli "acquisti" positivi e che vadano bene a tutti.
E' facile comprare i cessi con 20 mln, molto meno quando devi fare una squadra competitiva e hai le mani, per certi versi, legate.. siamo stati il cesso calcistico di Raiola per anni, con tutto quello che abbiamo subìto Ibra sarebbe dovuto arrivare 10 giorni fa.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Sono curioso di vedere quanto andrà avanti questa buffonata dei Cinesi al Milan ! 
Cmq a Berlusconi devo fare gli applausi perché riesce sempre in un modo o in un altro a far parlare di se e prendere in giro le persone\tifosi allo stesso tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

*Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
"Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> con tutto quello che abbiamo subìto Ibra sarebbe dovuto arrivare 10 giorni fa.



Riflettiamo su una cosa.
Ibrahimovic è libero, si era certi si fosse accordato con Mourinho, e che lo stesso lo avrebbe annunciato appena firmato con lo United.
Non è successo.
Le soluzioni si restringono, o va in qualche lega esotica a guadagnare l'impossibile o, non lo dico


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



Bene, quindi adesso si sta trattando la Governance....e quel nano maledetto ancora che si vuole tenere il 30%....


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



Siamo passati da fine campionato a fine maggio e adesso al 15 al 20 giugno,poi dopo sarò slittata ancora...
Campo Piano ma Campo Bene 
Nessuno paga quei soldi per far comandare a un vecchietto,mettetevelo nella cabeza.
Da domani succede il finimondo Cit.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere quanto andrà avanti questa buffonata dei Cinesi al Milan !
> Cmq a Berlusconi devo fare gli applausi perché riesce sempre in un modo o in un altro a far parlare di se e prendere in giro le persone\tifosi allo stesso tempo.



Ci mancavi te, guarda..


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da fine campionato a fine maggio e adesso al 15 al 20 giugno,poi dopo sarò slittata ancora...
> Campo Piano ma Campo Bene
> Nessuno paga quei soldi per far comandare a un vecchietto,mettetevelo nella cabeza.
> Da domani succede il finimondo Cit.


Ma che stai dicendo? Era stato detto da subito che l'esclusiva sarebbe durata 1 mese con possibili proroghe da tenere in conto. Quale slittamento?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere quanto andrà avanti questa buffonata dei Cinesi al Milan !
> Cmq a Berlusconi devo fare gli applausi perché riesce sempre in un modo o in un altro a far parlare di se e prendere in giro le persone\tifosi allo stesso tempo.



.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da fine campionato a fine maggio e adesso al 15 al 20 giugno,poi dopo sarò slittata ancora...
> Campo Piano ma Campo Bene
> Nessuno paga quei soldi per far comandare a un vecchietto,mettetevelo nella cabeza.
> Da domani succede il finimondo Cit.



Forse ti è rimasta in testa la data del 28 maggio, quando avremmo dovuto capire chi c'era dietro la cordata cinese, "nomi e cognomi".
Che cambia sinceramente? i tempi sono giusti, a metà giugno si chiuderà l'accordo e nel giro di un mesetto si avrà il closing (durante questo mese qualche botto di mercato ci sarà sicuramente), importantissimo che sgancino soldi così non ci saranno ripensamenti.. ma quelli se ci dovessero essere sarebbero saltati fuori ora, invece ci sono state solo conferme.
Questa trattativa andrà in porto, non possono fare altrimenti, guardate che sciocchezze dicevano riguardo ripensamenti e scemenze varie, appena Berlusconi ha parlato è sembrato più convinto lui dei cinesi, quelli "irritati dalle sue parole".. intanto il buon Salvatore va avanti, è dura fermare un siciliano al lavoro


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



Tutto procede secondo il programma stabilito dalle parti, nessuna sorpresa


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Maggio 2016)

Com'è possibile che si sappia che la cordata e composta da 5/6 gruppi
e però non si sa neanche il nome di un singolo gruppo? ..voglio dire se
li hanno contati dovrebbero dirci il nome di chi hanno contato..
Basta chiacchere un pò di trasparenza almeno una volta in 30 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



Boh.. ma non era la settimana dal 21 al 28 che doveva far uscire questi nomi della cordata???


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Scusate è..ma quando mai qualcuno ha detto che debbano uscire i nomi pubblicamente??


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



Sarò molto più tranquillo quando usciranno ufficialmente i nomi. Fino ad allora, un piccolo dubbio me lo tengo.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *



.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh.. ma non era la settimana dal 21 al 28 che doveva far uscire questi nomi della cordata???



Campopiano disse che entro questa settimana Berlusconi avrebbe conosciuto i nomi che compongono la cordata e difatti da alcuni giorni Silvio parla di accelerare l'esito della trattativa, di nomi seri, ecc. Che poi non li abbiano fatto uscire allo scoperto a noi è un altro conto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh.. ma non era la settimana dal 21 al 28 che doveva far uscire questi nomi della cordata???



*Campopiano su Twitter: Credo che Lunedì possa essere il giorno giusto per presentare la documentazione ( nomi e percentuali) *


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano disse che entro questa settimana Berlusconi avrebbe conosciuto i nomi che compongono la cordata e difatti da alcuni giorni Silvio parla di accelerare l'esito della trattativa, di nomi seri, ecc. Che poi non li abbiano fatto uscire allo scoperto a noi è un altro conto.



Sì può essere, altrimenti avrebbe detto il contrario, lui sa con chi sta trattando e il periodo richiede la massima riservatezza (per certi versi è positivo), o questo o i teatrini, non va mai bene nulla eh?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano disse che entro questa settimana Berlusconi avrebbe conosciuto i nomi che compongono la cordata e difatti da alcuni giorni Silvio parla di accelerare l'esito della trattativa, di nomi seri, ecc. Che poi non li abbiano fatto uscire allo scoperto a noi è un altro conto.



Esatto, i nomi della cordata verranno rivelati in queste ore a Fininvest, non al pubblico che conoscerà i nomi soltanto dopo le firme (credo più closing che preliminare). In ogni caso l'entourage di Robin Li ha confermato e gli altri nomi sono stati riportati direttamente da media cinesi quindi grosso modo la composizione della cordata la consociamo già.


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)




----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutto procede secondo il programma stabilito dalle parti, nessuna sorpresa



Dell'articolo non si capisce però se Il passaggio del 70 sia già ok oppure "la decisione finale spettera a Berlusconi" indica che Il presidente può ancora far saltare tutto..
China daily è fonte comunque attendibile, giusto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dell'articolo non si capisce però se Il passaggio del 70 sia già ok oppure "la decisione finale spettera a Berlusconi" indica che Il presidente può ancora far saltare tutto..
> China daily è fonte comunque attendibile, giusto?



Si, è tra le più attendibili di tutta la Cina. Il 70% è già concordato tra le parti, la frase finale su Berlusconi sta a significare quello che molti ripetono anche qui in Italia, ossia che fino a quando non arrivano le firme teoricamente il colpo di testa di Berlusconi non è da escludere.


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, è tra le più attendibili di tutta la Cina. Il 70% è già concordato tra le parti, la frase finale su Berlusconi sta a significare quello che molti ripetono anche qui in Italia, ossia che fino a quando non arrivano le firme teoricamente il colpo di testa di Berlusconi non è da escludere.



"adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30%", questa frase mi lasciava qualche dubbio...


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Maggio 2016)

Per quello che conta oggi ho avuto un cliente cinese e abbiamo parlato di quest affaire "Milan-Cina". 
E lui segue il business e politica della Cina e conosce il carattare di questi business men vogliono comprare il Milan (come noi conosciamo i nostri carrateri, berlusoni. Lui disse che questi vogliono essere il "boss" e nel dna di loro di essere a commando.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nuovo aggiornamento dal China Daily: Il Consorzio Cinese ha accettato di acquistare inizialmente il 70% del Milan, adesso continuano i negoziati per il restante 30% riferisce una fonte vicina alla cordata. Berlusconi quindi rimarrà Presidente ( non è specificato presidenza onoraria) per i prossimi due massimo tre anni, fino a quando non verrà acquistato la restante percentuale del Milan. Questa parte di transazione è tuttora in discussione tra le due parti. La decisione finale spetterà a Berlusconi a riguardo.
> Nel frattempo i negoziati proseguono e si sta discutendo adesso della Governance del Club e della struttura finanziaria.
> "Se tutto va come previsto l'accordo finale sarà sottoscritto nella settimana che va dal 15 al 20 Giugno, salvo eventuali modifiche". Ci riferisce la fonte. Fininvest ha chiesto al consorzio di rivelare la struttura definitiva della cordata, chi fa parte esattamente e la percentuale di ognuno. *




.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me Berlusconi rimane presidente per un paio di anni


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma Campopiano che su Twitter chiede a un tifoso che gli chiedeva di sbilanciarsi sull'allenatore: "ok mi sbilancio ma è una provocazione...voglio testare le vostre reazioni...ma Simeone?"


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma Campopiano che su Twitter chiede a un tifoso che gli chiedeva di sbilanciarsi sull'allenatore: "ok mi sbilancio ma è una provocazione...voglio testare le vostre reazioni...ma Simeone?"


Credo fosse solo provocazione appunto.. Altrimenti magari.. Ma magari veramente..


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

Provocazione.. Non verrebbe mai al Milan sia perché è un cuore neorblu sia perché, avesse voluto cambiare aria, penso potesse scegliere tra tutte le panchine top (Chelsea su tutte)


----------



## galianivatene (29 Maggio 2016)

Premetto che sono tra i piu' ottimisti riguardo questa trattativa...tuttavia considerare il China Daily fonte attendibile fa un po' sorridere. Qui ha piu' o meno lo stesso livello e la stessa destinazione d'uso di risme quali Leggo, Metro, etc. Ovvero buoni come ispirazione nel momento di liberazione quotidiano...o come tovaglietta. Non lo legge proprio nessuno, tranne forse gli stranieri negli hotel.
Su una cosa Fu Yixiang dice sicuramente il vero, lasciate perdere i media cinesi, rimbalzano soltanto le fonti italiane con magari un po' di poietica. 
Censura non significa deontologia.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

Che tensione.. ancora con dubbi il nonno..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*



Li sa già i nomi...altrimenti non direbbero che è gente seria,anzi ''molto seria.''


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

I giornali ci ricamano sopra perchè in sti giorni non hanno nulla da dire, ma la verità è che

1)sa già i nomi, NOI non li sappiamo (e di questo sono certo al 100%)
2)ha già deciso di vendere (Sicuro al 90%)


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*



Ahahahahah
La gazzetta..e' diventata peggiore di tuttosport


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I giornali ci ricamano sopra perchè in sti giorni non hanno nulla da dire, ma la verità è che
> 
> 1)sa già i nomi, NOI non li sappiamo (e di questo sono certo al 100%)
> 2)ha già deciso di vendere (Sicuro al 90%)



Quoto tutto


----------



## FK87 (29 Maggio 2016)

Insomma sono seri ma non li conosce  Quando bisogna scrivere per forza avvolte si scrivono anche scemenze.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Li sa già i nomi...altrimenti non direbbero che è gente seria,anzi ''molto seria.''



Esatto! E lo ha detto pure Confalonieri che è uno che sa (lo scorso anno di Bee disse 'c'è da piangere')


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto! E lo ha detto pure Confalonieri che è uno che sa.



Esatto RE... mi ha appunto stupito Confalonieri nel sottolineare come siano MOLTO seri...segno inequivocabile che si conoscano bene fra di loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Tutte balle , il nano sa già chi sono ... Oramai manca veramente poco .


----------



## The P (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*



ma sti giornalisti che fanno le scuole medie?

Berlusconi vuole conoscerli "personalmente" prima di chiudere l'affare, ma i nomi li sa.... è possibile che non li sappia?

Noi non li sappiamo "ufficialmente" perché nelle acquisizioni/cessioni societarie quando escono i nomi l'affare è già concluso.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi sa assolutamente i nomi e si capiva già alla firma dell'esclusiva. Nessuno firma un esclusiva commerciale con gente di cui non sa nemmeno il nome.


----------



## TheZio (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Li sa già i nomi...altrimenti non direbbero che è gente seria,anzi ''molto seria.''





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto! E lo ha detto pure Confalonieri che è uno che sa (lo scorso anno di Bee disse 'c'è da piangere')



Esatto al massimo vorrà sapere le percentuali della conglomerata..


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*



*Rispondendo ad un utente, il quale affermava che Berlusconi conosce i nomi dei cinesi, Campopiano ha risposto: "diciamo che non è proprio così, proverò a chiarire tutto o domani o martedi".*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, la prossima settimana Silvio Berlusconi conoscerà i nomi dei cinesi interessati a rilevare il Milan. Il presidente, poi, entro la metà di giugno deciderà definitivamente se cedere il club.*



Credo che il fatto che Berlusconi non sappia chi sono i nomi dei cinesi interessati all'acquisizione sia vero a metà,
senz'altro gliel'hanno già riferiti più volte, ma visto l'alzheimer li avrà scordati altrettante volte


----------



## The P (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Rispondendo ad un utente, il quale affermava che Berlusconi conosce i nomi dei cinesi, Campopiano ha risposto: "diciamo che non è proprio così, proverò a chiarire tutto o domani o martedi".*



Ho l'impressione che Campopiano ha avuto degli spifferi non indifferenti e anche un ottimo intuito. Su alcune cose però ci spara, come tutti. Usa gli indizi e le "soffiate" che riesce ad avere, ma si evince che in materia di business ci capisce ben poco. Con tutto l'affetto per il nostro Pasquale


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano su Twitter ha detto che accelerate in questi giorni non ce ne saranno e che ci sono tempi tecnici da rispettare, per cui se si farà tutto non prima del 15-20 giugno.


----------



## danykz (29 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei farvi ragionare su una cosa, Berlusconi ha detto di avere valutato 12 cordate e di avere scelto proprio questa dei cinesi perché si tratta di entità serie, ora secondo voi, come ha fatto a scartare le altre 11, se non conosceva i nomi?


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Notizie clamorose tra domani e martedì poi SCIABOLATA morbida e slitta tutto nel weekend


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Rispondendo ad un utente, il quale affermava che Berlusconi conosce i nomi dei cinesi, Campopiano ha risposto: "diciamo che non è proprio così, proverò a chiarire tutto o domani o martedi".*



Ha anche detto che da domani ogni giorno è importante.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi ragionare su una cosa, Berlusconi ha detto di avere valutato 12 cordate e di avere scelto proprio questa dei cinesi perché si tratta di entità serie, ora secondo voi, come ha fatto a scartare le altre 11, se non conosceva i nomi?



Osservazione acuta. Il problema è che ciò che dice berlusconi conta e vale praticamente nulla.
Il problema ancora più grosso è che è sempre lui ad avere l'ultima parola.
Ma l'incapacità di intendere e di volere pesa nelle trattative? Occorre sottrarre la creatura ( il milan ) a babbo berlusconi perchè incapace di badare alla sua crescita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi ragionare su una cosa, Berlusconi ha detto di avere valutato 12 cordate e di avere scelto proprio questa dei cinesi perché si tratta di entità serie, ora secondo voi, come ha fatto a scartare le altre 11, se non conosceva i nomi?



Infatti sono dichiarazioni solo politiche .


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Vorrei farvi ragionare su una cosa, Berlusconi ha detto di avere valutato 12 cordate e di avere scelto proprio questa dei cinesi perché si tratta di entità serie, ora secondo voi, come ha fatto a scartare le altre 11, se non conosceva i nomi?



Giusto, Berlusconi sa benissimo chi sono e cosa rappresentano.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

ot: Silvione su canale 5 ora


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi a Canale 5 cerca di evitare di parlare di Milan. Dicendo solo:"E' un discorso lungo, ci vorrebbe tempo per parlarne". *


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

mah....non ha detto nulla di nuovo...la solita battuta sulle 7 parole in cinese imparate...però a me è sembrato un po meno deciso degli ultimi giorni....

credo che ormai sia tardi per i suoi colpi di testa ma dire che uno è tranquillo al 100% con un soggetto del genere ce ne vuole...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Canale 5 cerca di evitare di parlare di Milan. Dicendo solo:"E' un discorso lungo, ci vorrebbe tempo per parlarne". *



Buon segnale , gli avran detto di non parlare .


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Canale 5 cerca di evitare di parlare di Milan. Dicendo solo:"E' un discorso lungo, ci vorrebbe tempo per parlarne". *



Ahia.. Nella sua TV mi aspettavo ancora una bella apertura confezionata ad arte dalla Milf


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Maggio 2016)

Ma come fa a non conoscere i nomi della cordata??? ..e con
chi stanno trattando da mesi con topo gigio?? ..mi vien da
ridere quando sento la trattativa procede bene, e con chi 
procede se non sanno chi sono?!?
Nel bene o nel male sempre le solite prese per il..


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: secondo la stampa cinese (il solito 'China Daily' ) è stato raggiunto oggi l'accordo per la cessione del 70% delle quote, Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario.*

Campopiano però ha scritto che a lui non risulta ciò e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: secondo la stampa cinese (il solito 'China Daily' ) è stato raggiunto oggi l'accordo per la cessione del 70% delle quote, Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario.*
> 
> Campopiano però ha scritto che a lui non risulta ciò e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



Comunque sia manca poco


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque sia manca poco


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: secondo la stampa cinese (il solito 'China Daily' ) è stato raggiunto oggi l'accordo per la cessione del 70% delle quote, Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario.*
> 
> Campopiano però ha scritto che a lui non risulta ciò e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



Ho letto questo articolo c'è anche in versione inglese e praticamente non dice niente di questo,ma cita tutto quello che ha detto Berlusconi.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ho letto questo articolo c'è anche in versione inglese e praticamente non dice niente di questo,ma cita tutto quello che ha detto Berlusconi.



Repubblica ha riportato questo. Sul China Daily non ho letto..


----------



## DannySa (29 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: secondo la stampa cinese (il solito 'China Daily' ) è stato raggiunto oggi l'accordo per la cessione del 70% delle quote, Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario.*
> 
> Campopiano però ha scritto che a lui non risulta ciò e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



Come dice [MENTION=1928]Reblanck[/MENTION] tutto lascia presagire una non cessione atta a sconfortare ancora di più i tifosi del Milan.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come dice @Reblank tutto lascia presagire una non cessione atta a sconfortare ancora di più i tifosi del Milan.



Già.. Poveri noi.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi succede sempre il contrario di ciò che dice.

Io non capisco perché Galatioto gli tiene il gioco, ci saranno altri interessi.

Povero milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ragazzi succede sempre il contrario di ciò che dice.
> 
> Io non capisco perché Galatioto gli tiene il gioco, ci saranno altri interessi.
> 
> Povero milan.


Tenere gioco? Dai. Berlusconi sta soltanto confermando quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: secondo la stampa cinese (il solito 'China Daily' ) è stato raggiunto oggi l'accordo per la cessione del 70% delle quote, Berlusconi rimarrà presidente onorario.*
> 
> Campopiano però ha scritto che a lui non risulta ciò e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



A Campopiano non risulta che resta presidente per tre anni.


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

*Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Milan verso la cessione.*


----------



## Aron (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Milan verso la cessione.*



Si arrende anche Furio.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Milan verso la cessione.*



Oramai é un assedio.


----------



## Dapone (30 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi in questi anni è sempre stato stitico di dichiarazioni riguardanti il Milan. Negli ultimi 3 mesi, rilascia 2/3 interviste al giorno, dove ripete sempre la filastrocca della sua leadership voluta dai cinesi.
Non so come interpretare questo comportamento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



ci siamo


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Inizia l' afflusso di sangue #mutandecroccanti


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Questa settimana è decisiva me lo sento.
Comunque visto che il topic è su galliani mi riallaccio e dico che il geometra è arrivato al capolinea...non farà nemmeno il mercato secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Questa settimana è decisiva me lo sento.
> Comunque visto che il topic è su galliani mi riallaccio e dico che il geometra è arrivato al capolinea...non farà nemmeno il mercato secondo me.



volesse iddio , ricordati che già mandare via il cancro di Galliani hai fatto il 40 % della rinascita del milan . 

poi ovviamente se arrivano i cinesi con i cash ancora meglio


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

No ragazzi, è tutta una montatura, vogliono solo prenderci per il culo, in realtà galatioto è lo schiavo di berlu e fa tutto quello che gli dice lui, i cinesi sono quelli dei parrucchieri di Paolo Sarpi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Quotate ragazzi!


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Campopiano lo disse sabato che lunedì sarebbe stata giornata decisiva.

Altro che "sciabolata morbida e si arriva alla settimana prossima",


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> volesse iddio , ricordati che già mandare via il cancro di Galliani hai fatto il 40 % della rinascita del milan .
> 
> poi ovviamente se arrivano i cinesi con i cash ancora meglio



Per me è già stato contattato un DS.Pradè senza lavoro mi puzza parecchio,ed era uno nella lista di Barbara.Galliani farà mercato fino al closing ma sempre sotto la supervisione occulta del nuovo DS.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quotate ragazzi!



Vorrei ricordarvi che ogni lunedì Berlusconi pranza con i suoi figli.......


----------



## marionep (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, è tutta una montatura, vogliono solo prenderci per il culo, in realtà galatioto è lo schiavo di berlu e fa tutto quello che gli dice lui, i cinesi sono quelli dei parrucchieri di Paolo Sarpi



Galatioto ha sempre fatto business con imprenditori di alto livello o comunque sani di mente, non con dei saltimbanchi egomaniaci, per di più truffatori acclarati, iperpregiudicati e manipolatori in ogni ambito della propria esistenza.
Questo è uno che ha preso per il cu£o capi di stato, ha corrotto giudici, mentito ripetutamente ad un'intera nazione, per di più spergiurando sulla vita dei figli.
Non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, che però è solo l'ennesima vittima della crudeltà del Satana brianzolo.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Non capisco come alcuni posso credere all' Italmilan, cioè o tieni una squadra col bilancio sempre in rosso con perdite minimo da 100 mln all'anno o ridimensioni completamente la società licenziando metà personale dismettendo metà struttura, vendendo ogni anno i migliori giocatori per poter autofinanziarsi, risultato tutte e due le strade portano al fallimento, la prima per ovvi motivi, la seconda inesorabilmente vai dritto in serie B.
Praticamente se il milan ancora oggi può valere qualcosa, la strada che vuol far credere di percorrere Berlusconi con l'italmilan è destinata al fallimento, e tutto questo Silvio lo sa o comunque Fininvest glielo ha fatto capire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordarvi che ogni lunedì Berlusconi pranza con i suoi figli.......



Aggiungi un posto a tavola... che c'è un Gancikoff in più!  scherzi a parte, probabilmente il fido scudiero di Galatioto esporrà i documenti con la cordata in mattinata e poi il vecio ne parlerà con i figlioli durante il pranzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha sempre fatto business con imprenditori di alto livello o comunque sani di mente, non con dei saltimbanchi egomaniaci, per di più truffatori acclarati, iperpregiudicati e manipolatori in ogni ambito della propria esistenza.
> Questo è uno che ha preso per il cu£o capi di stato, ha corrotto giudici, mentito ripetutamente ad un'intera nazione, per di più spergiurando sulla vita dei figli.
> Non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, che però è solo l'ennesima vittima della crudeltà del Satana brianzolo.



tutto quello che hai scritto è pura verità e credimi io lo odio ... ma , c'è un ma.. in questo caso gli interessi suoi sono talmente alti che non può fare il pirla che questa volta .


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Boom


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha sempre fatto business con imprenditori di alto livello o comunque sani di mente, non con dei saltimbanchi egomaniaci, per di più truffatori acclarati, iperpregiudicati e manipolatori in ogni ambito della propria esistenza.
> Questo è uno che ha preso per il cu£o capi di stato, ha corrotto giudici, mentito ripetutamente ad un'intera nazione, per di più spergiurando sulla vita dei figli.
> Non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, che però è solo l'ennesima vittima della crudeltà del Satana brianzolo.



E'tutto verissimo..ma spero e credo che prima di intavolare questa trattiva abbia riflettuto parecchio e non che decida le sorti del Milan da come si alza la mattina..penso che sia una scelta maturata negli anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



A campopiano dovrebbero fare un monumento quelli di CorSport. Stamani F5 a tutto spiano sul loro sito


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha sempre fatto business con imprenditori di alto livello o comunque sani di mente, non con dei saltimbanchi egomaniaci, per di più truffatori acclarati, iperpregiudicati e manipolatori in ogni ambito della propria esistenza.
> Questo è uno che ha preso per il cu£o capi di stato, ha corrotto giudici, mentito ripetutamente ad un'intera nazione, per di più spergiurando sulla vita dei figli.
> Non metto in dubbio la serietà di Galatioto, che però è solo l'ennesima vittima della crudeltà del Satana brianzolo.



Tutto vero quello che hai scritto, ma di una cosa stai sbagliando, a chi serve più di tutti questa cessione è proprio a Berlusconi, lui l'ha voluta.
Adesso sta sfruttando la Trattativa per la cessione il più possibile per scopi politici e soprattutto per uscirne da vincente, quindi con la sua immagine migliorata e soprattutto i suoi conti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*


L'aveva detto che oggi i cinesi si sarebbero rivelati e sarebbe stata una giornata importante. Campopiano è davanti a tutti gli altri anni luce su questa trattativa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Totale!


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



dai Pasquale facci sognare!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*


"E' tutta campagna elettorale" cit.
Intanto incrociamo l'incrociabile.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Comunque io resto ancora diffidente per quanto riguarda la totale affidabilità di Campopiano, diciamo che rispetto alla concorrenza è avanti anni luce, sicuramente gli passano delle informazione ma secondo me sono informazioni pilotate dagli stessi addetti ai lavori, che vogliono far uscire solo quello che gli fa più comodo e più conveniente.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Maggio 2016)

io non mi farei troppe illusioni su questa settimana...ci sono le elezioni non so...secondo me sarà più decisiva la prossima....
(anche perchè ci avvicianiamo alla scadenza quindi.....che comunque non date per scontato sia il 15 giugno...qualcuno parlava del 20 se non sbaglio)

insomma ottimismo ma calma


----------



## martinmilan (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Però Campopiano a domanda di utente che gli faceva notare che Confalonieri sapesse già i nomi rispose ''a quanto pare si''
Ora ritorna a scrivere che i cinesi escono allo scoperto....mah...non è che mi fidi molto di lui eh...


----------



## fra29 (30 Maggio 2016)

Quindi Gancikoff sarebbe ufficialmente il dirigente americano di cui ha anche parlato SB?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha detto che l'articolo uscirà per le 12.30 circa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi Gancikoff sarebbe ufficialmente il dirigente americano di cui ha anche parlato SB?



Gancikoff è l'italo-inglese che lavora per l'advisor americano Galatioto, nonché uomo di riferimento di quest'ultimo. E' probabile che Berlusconi abbia parlato anche con lui.


----------



## DannySa (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Tutto procede, l'unica cosa che non ho capito è se Gancikoff ha studiato in Italia e parla fluentemente l'italiano o è solo passaportato.
L'uomo chiave dei cinesi quindi è lui?


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.

Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
Gioca su più tavoli (Cessione per noi "non evoluti" e ital-milan per gli ultimi pirla acritici) come un vero equilibrista.

Riguardo la notizia di Campopiano, sono in fibrillazione, Gancikoff da Fininvest rappresenterebbe un inaspettata accelerata, non escludo affatto che si firmi il preliminare un paio di giorni prima delle elezioni per sfruttare risonanza mediatica e celebrazioni in TV sui successi della sua presidenza.
Un piano perfetto, non trovate?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.
> 
> Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
> ...



Sicuramente sta sfruttando la cessione del Milan per i suoi scopi extracalcistici. E' fin troppo evidente. Speriamo che i suoi sondaggi siano orientati a far contenti i tifosi, piuttosto che i nostalgici del ventennio (italiani fieri e baldanzosi)


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.
> 
> Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
> ...



This.


----------



## ps18ps (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.
> 
> Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
> ...



Potrebbe essere. Speriamo bene!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.
> 
> Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
> ...



Bravo!



DannySa ha scritto:


> Tutto procede, l'unica cosa che non ho capito è se Gancikoff ha studiato in Italia e parla fluentemente l'italiano o è solo passaportato.
> L'uomo chiave dei cinesi quindi è lui?



Si, Gancikoff parla la nostra lingua... è italo inglese ed ha preso un MBA alla Columbia (USA) dove insegnava Galatioto, lì si sono conosciuti e da quel momento il giovane (oggi 42 enne) è diventato un collaboratore dello zio Sal.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Gancikoff l'esorcista che caccerà il demonio?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (30 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un malinteso di fondo.
> 
> Berlusconi non sta INVENTANDO la trattativa di cessione per scopi elettorali per poi tenersi il milan, ma ha semplicemente calcolato sapientemente il timing per fare in modo che la conclusione dell'affare favorisca le sue necessità politiche, ma a tenersi il milan non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Il termine corretto non è INVENTARE, ma CAVALCARE un onda che può portargli un deciso rientro nelle fasce più ignoranti della popolazione, e lo sta facendo magistralmente, poco da dire.
> ...



Ricostruzione credibile
A proposito di fasce ignoranti: su Milannews c'è un interessante sondaggio sulla permanenza di Berlusconi alla guida anche in caso di cessione con circa 5300 risposte. Di questi più o meno 1200 (quasi un quarto!) sono per "Sì sarebbe giusto che Berlusconi restasse al comando per altri anni" (il resto, per fortuna è "per un rinnovamento totale subito").
La madre degli imbecilli è sempre gravida (cit.)


----------



## wfiesso (30 Maggio 2016)

ho il sentore che entro mercoledi si concluderà tutto, l'ufficialità si darà solo piu avanti ma per me concludono utto prima delle elezioni


----------



## ignaxio (30 Maggio 2016)

Forza Pasquale
Forza Sal
Forza Gan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Quotate!


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

> *Campopiano: ++Gancikoff da Fininvest, i cinesi escono allo scoperto e #Berlusconi decide ++Piu' tardi tutti gli aggiornamenti sul @CorSport #nerosurosso*



Attenzione se Berlusconi dà il suo benestare scattano le penali e difficilmente si tornerà indietro,oggi è la giornata più importante.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano, oggi non si deciderà nulla. La data è sempre quella del 15 giugno.*


----------

